# (CSDGH) Demon with a Glass Hand [IC]



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2007)

*Demon with a Glass Hand:* _"Like the Eternal Man of Babylonian legend, like Gilgamesh, one thousand plus two hundred years stretches before him. Without love. Without friendship. Alone: neither man nor machine, waiting. Waiting for the day he will be called to free that which gave him mobility. Mobility--but not life."_

*Characters*
Jarek
Haros
Shard
Thalnir
Suvarion

*Documents*
Empty


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2007)

*Day 1, Crossing Paths*
The desert today is cooler than normal, the temperature dipping down to a range that might even be considered comfortable. A trade caravan known as the Edilritter crosses path with a nomadic clan known as the Ashtalarian. While the two might normally cross paths through violence, this meeting is an arrangement of trade. Some of you came with the trade caravan, others with the nomads, and still others on their own to this particular place.

The trade caravan forms a wagon circle, their huge sand skiffs forming a barricade around the exchanges taking place. The vehicles of choice for these traders are 15 foot tall stone wagons supported by magic and pulled by a small group of trained bulettes.

As you handle whatever business concerns you might have, the wind picks up from the south. This signals a panick from the traders and nomads alike, even one gust of wind could signal the approach of an incredible sandstorm. Panick turns to chaos, and within moments the entire camp is rushing to get their vehicles and mounts on the move away from this place.

Suddenly, before anyone can quite get going, the sky becomes brackish, and the air thick with strange translucent dust. *Lighting strikes*. One caravan vehicle is struck, ripped apart outright. The heavy stone vehicle is broken open. Another second passes, chaos turning to anarchy, and *Lightning strikes* again. This time striking down the huge mastadon-like creature the nomads traveled here with.







More lightning pours out of the skies, then the ground errupts, bursting forth massive pillars of flame under another of the caravan vehicles. Again, lighting from the sky, and fire from the earth wreck havoc across the trade site that was peaceful no more than a moment before. Those few who are alive after the initial carnage look to the sky and see a translucent black disk floating just above the center of the camp. The disk has a tinge of red and gold around it's outer rim. Eight winged creatures like a cross between a large human and a huge vulture descend from the ring above.






Suddenly two massive steel-skinned spider-like creatues spring from the desert right in the middle of the camp, lined up directly below the floating disk. Four bulbous eyes rise out of the mosters steel carapace, a melevolent gleam in each one.






*Initiatives*
Suvarion 21 (SU on map)
Jarek 20
Nomads 17
Thalnil 13
Haros 12
Soldiers 10
Merchants 9
Shard 8 (SH on map)
Vrock 8
Bulettes 7
Retriever 5


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2007)

The first encounter is rather complex, having so many different creatures/npcs involved, but my intent with it is to both use it to explain things, and to set the mood and pace for the game.

You have till midnight Monday (central time) to post your actions. If you don't post, I will take control for that round. My intention is to complete one combat round per day till this encounter is completed.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Suvarion had remained all but silent as the nomads and merchants went about their business- she had little need for anything this sort of trader might carry and while the Ashtalarians allowed her to travel with them, it was understood that she was not to intercede in their trade negotiations.  As the wind began to rise, she wrapped herself a bit more tightly in the sheltering folds of her cloak and sought the (comparative) shelter of one of the wagons- while nothing could keep the blowing sand completely at bay, the heavy stone vehicle at least provided a tiny space out of the wind.

Once the lightning began, though, Suvarion's battle-honed instincts began to tingle in anticipation- this was no natural storm.  Almost reflexively, she began to weave a series of wards around herself- the traders and nomads were all too busy with their own preparations to pay any heed, and the wind-swirled sand offered some distraction as well, but the powers she invoked were not trivial.  

Once the creatures began to appear, Suvarion did not hesitate- between her wardings and the opening salvo of her attack, she had expended more energy than a dozen mentalists- but she had been bred for moments like this, and she did not want to allow the apparent enemy even a moment of free action.  The air around her crackled, shimmered, and spoke, with a voice louder than any that had accompanied the lightning- it was as if the sky itself had been riven asunder by sheer power.  And when the initial tumult ended, the source of that terrible assault had completely vanished...

OOC: [sblock]PP left by the end of her action: 221-97= 124; 
Powers manifested (in order): 
Mind Blank (personal); (13 pp)
Energy adaptation (140 minutes); (7 pp)
Inertial Armor (augmented to +9, extended; 28 hours);(13 pp) 
Overland Flight (14 hours); (11 pp)
Dispelling Buffer (14 hours)  (11 pp); 
regain psionic focus (move action, Concentration +24 vs DC 20)

Once the fight opens: 
Standard action- manifest Energy Ball (sonic, augmented to 14d6-14, Reflex half, DC 25), in the center of the Vrocks- 20 foot radius ought to get all of them; (14 pp) 
Swift action (and expend psioinic focus)- manifest Quickened Energy Ball (Fire, augmented to 8d6+8, reflex half, DC 22, same target area; (14 pp); 
Move action- manifest Dimension Door (psionic), augmented by 6 PP to manifest as a move action, 13 PP; destination 960 feet straight up- even if she cannot do _anything_ else this round, she won't hit ground by next round, and her Overland Flight will catch her on her turn next round- she will be out of Darkvision range and most beasties won't think to look up- and her Mind Blank ought to prevent other detections.[/sblock]


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Shortly into Jerrek's journey he had come across this caravan and taken up riding with them.  It was a strange feeling to just be along for the ride, but it was comforting as well knowing he wasn't the one hired to protect these people.  

As he waited by the shelter of the wagons as these caravan leaders went on about their business with the nomads, he couldn't help but feel uneasy.  Sure, they had planned to meet with these nomads and the operation seemed to be going smoothly, but he had experienced to many raids from tribal desert folk to be overly trusting of them.  

Of course the sudden arrival of the storm took his attention away from the nomads - thieves or not, they new as well as the caravan members the danger of a desert storm.  Something about this storm seemed different though.  When the lightning struck and the flying figures began to approach, Jerrek instinctively whispered a word, bringing forth a flow of magic from the leather belt he wore.  In a matter of seconds he grew to twice his normal size.

When the lightning started to strike he unslung the chain that normally stayed looped over his shoulder.  It was a wicked spiked mass of midnight black metal, dangerous for anyone without special training to use.  As the creatures landed and the two spiders emerged from the earth, he prepared to strike.  Before he could move, the dark haired girl who had been traveling with the nomads unleashed two hellishly powerful blast in the middle of the creatures.

His initial thought was that he may need to place himself between the creatures and that girl since she had drawn so much attention to herself, but before the thought could finish she vanished into nothingness.  Her powerful abilities reminded him exactly why he had trained so much to fight enemies with such powers.  

Judging the winged creatures less dangerous, Jerrek decides to attack one of them, hoping to slim their numbers.  Taking a small step forward he lashes out with his chain at the nearest winged-creature. So much for being "along for the ride..."

[sblock=OOC]
As the storm starts: Activates Belt to gain 10 minutes of Enlarge Person (gives reach 20 ft with spiked chain), draws weapon.
Swift Action: Activate Bracers of Blinding Strike to gain one extra attack this round at highest BAB
Free Action: Power Attack, -10 penalty to hit, +20 damage
5' Step: Move to K18
Full Attack Action: +16/+16/+9/+6, 2d6+32 (20/x2), against winged creature in L15.  If that one is dead (or dies before all attacks are used), attack priority moves to L14, M16, M15, N15, M14, and O18 [the spider]).

AC 27, HP 147[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 8, 2007)

To be clear, the vrocks are still airborne, 80 ft. up.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 8, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> To be clear, the vrocks are still airborne, 80 ft. up.




My mistake.  Modify Jerrek's actions then to the following:

Move: K16
Standard: Attack Spider at O17 (+16, 2d6+32 dmg).  Hits AC 22, for 42 dmg (piercing/adamantine).


----------



## Psion (Oct 8, 2007)

Haros had been traveling with the caravan to represent the Virtues in a matter of diplomacy. During the journey, he became cautiously interested in the female of his kind, knowing full well that many elans were twisted creatures.

All pleasantries were cut short when the storm rolled in. After the panic started, Haros returned to the wagon where he was keeping some items when the true havoc began to become apparent. Using a quick appelation to Claire, he confirmed what he already suspected. "This is no ordinary storm. We are in peril!"

[sblock=OOC]At least that's what I assume casting _Omen of Peril_ would tell me.[/sblock]

As the lightning hits, Haros prepares for the worst. He looks for any warriors that remain and appear ready to face the threat before them. "I should errect a ward... but I fear we don't have the time. The virtues shall shield you from harm", he says as he intones a quick spell. As the forms of the hideous creatures from the sky become apparent, he begins a new spell. "Bare your blades, warriors. This spell may help you if these creatures are some form of outsider."[sblock=OOC, preparations and first turn]*Preparation:*

Daily casting of _Contingent Resist Energy_ (12 hours)
Acquire psychic focus.
Cast _Mass Conviction_ (120 minutes) on anyone in range, presumably at least Thalnil and Jarek (plus myself). Range medium, 20' radius burst, up to 12 creatures, gain +4 morale bonus to saves.
Cast _Mass Align Weapon (Good)_ (12 minutes) on any warriors bearing weapons standing to fight, again presuming Thalnil and Jarek, plus any soldiers in the immediate vicinity (are they wearing red tunics?  )
Cast _Spell resistance_ on myself (SR 24, 12 minutes).
Use the _Dorje of Animal Affinity_ to grant myself a +4 charisma (3 minutes).
Manifest _Call Beast of the Id_ to call a _Psimech Saurian_ (14 rounds, -11 pp). Order the Psimech to guard me until further notice.

*Outset of combat:*
Manifest _Schism_ (14 rounds, -7 pp)
If possible, move action to stay within 20 feet of Jarek and Thalnil, so I can manifest _Intellect Fortress_ against any damaging power or spell (or -like ability.) Keep them and the psimech between me and the retrievers.
Have psimech unleash electrical energy bolt on retriever in line of sight (if possible while still guarding me, both retrievers), 60' long 5' wide line, 10d6 electrical, reflex DC 15 save for half. (Damage 10d6, roll=39)
[/sblock][sblock=Psimech Saurian Stats]*Psimech Saurian *
Large Construct (Augmented Monstrous Humanoid, Psimech, Psionic)
*Hit Dice:* 7d10+40 (78 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 feet (6 squares)
*AC:* 23 (–1 size, +14 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack: *+7/+17
*Attack:* Bite +13 melee (2d8+6)
*Full Attack:* Bite +13 melee (2d8+6) and 2 claws +10 melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 feet/10 feet
*Special Attacks:* Discharge capacitor, implant, perfect targeting, plasma jump, pounce, psi-like abilities, mode check +5, resting mode Force Multiplier +0, skinburst
*Special Qualities:* Acid resistance 5, cold resistance 5, defensive field 5,electrical transformation, fast healing 1/hour, fire resistance 5, operant, psimech traits, sonic resistance 5
*Saves: *Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 11, Con —, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 8
*Skills:* Listen +9, Knowledge (engineering)**, Knowledge (psionics)**, Knowledge (the planes)**, Spot +9
*Feats:* Alertness, Multiattack,Weapon Focus (bite)
*Challenge Rating: *10
*Alignment: *Chaotic neutral

This creature looks like a muscular humanoid toad half sheathed in metallic skin, complete with protruding crystal heat dissipater fins and aglow with chaotic and psionic energy.
*Combat:*
*Discharge Capacitor (Ps):* The psimech saurian can release a 5-foot-wide and 60-foot-long electrical bolt that deals 1d6 points of electricity damage per power point spent (maximum 10d6) to each creature within its area. Creatures that make a successful Reflex save (DC 15) take half damage.
*Perfect Targeting (Ex):* A psimech saurian gains a +2 bonus on all attack rolls and on its power Difficulty Classes.
*Plasma Jump (Ex):* Using an advanced application of its discharge capacitor ability, the psimech saurian electrically generates a sun-hot gas that it can use to give itself a +20 bonus on its Jump check per 2 power points spent (+100 bonus maximum); it can exceed normal Jump maximums. Using this ability also scorches all creatures in a 20-foot radius, dealing 1d6 points of fire damage and 1d6 points of electricity damage per 2 power points spent.
*Pounce (Ex): *If a psimech saurian leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
*Operant (Ex):* Operant creatures manifest powers by paying power points.
*Psionic Powers Discovered:* (3/3/3/1; power points 40)
1st—biofeedback, offensive precognition, vigor; 2nd—animal affinity, psionic levitate, thought shield; 3rd—evade burst, psionic keen edge, vampiric blade; 4th—psionic freedom of movement.
*Skinburst (Su):* Once per day a psimech saurian’s skin can emit a brilliant flash of psionically pumped chromatic light. Every creature within 20 feet must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 16) or become dazed for 1d4 rounds. 
*Defensive Field (Ex):* Psimech saurians gain damage reduction 5/—.
*** Skills:* The psimech saurian enjoys a +10 competence bonus to Knowledge (engineering), Knowledge (psionics), and Knowledge (the planes).
*Electrical Transformation (Ex):* All psimechs have electrical transformation 10. This resembles electricity resistance 10 in that the first 10 points of electricity damage per electricity attack do not harm the creature (while electricity damage in excess of 10 points harms the psimech normally). However, the first 10 or fewer points of electricity damage that the psimech would otherwise sustain are instead transformed into psionic power points on a 5-for-1 basis (every 5 points of electricity damage are transformed into 1 power point). Psimech saurians can never accumulate more than their maximum operant psionic power point total of 40 power points using electrical transformation.
*Fast Healing (Ex): *Psionically mediated subroutines grant fast healing that allows the psimech saurian to regain 1 hit point per hour if damaged. The psionic repair damage power also cures damaged psimech creatures.
*Psimech Traits: *Psimechs are a subtype of construct. Psimechs are immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and necromantic effects. They also are immune to any effect that requires a Fortitude save, unless it also works on objects. They cannot heal damage (though regeneration and fast healing still apply, if present, as does psionic repair damage and other powers or spells that heal constructs) and are not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain. They are not at risk of death from massive damage, but are destroyed when reduced to 0 hit points or less; they cannot be raised or resurrected; they have darkvision 60 feet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2007)

Still rummaging around in a cart when the storm struck, a young looking woman with windswept white hair running wild atop her head turned slowly around when she heard the sound of explosions and weapons clashing behind her. Her skin was pale, not just pale for a nomad, but a pink-white almost unheard of even among cityfolk. Her eyes were the same burning blue as the sky above. Her garb was eccentric, with a heavy brown hooded cloak over an open cerulean and gold robe, underneath which she wore a thin white gown that went from her shoulders to just past her knees.

Embedded in her forehead was what gave her her name. A small clear crystal that projected just out past her skin. It looked like it might even be simply affixed there, but any manual test would reveal it was a permanent feature.

A feature that was glowing green as the girl turned to face the monsters. An emerald speckled beam of light lanced from that glowing crystal, spearing out at the giant sand monster that the warrior was attacking.

"From the sand you've come...to the sand I return you," she says with a dreamy, distracted demeanor. 

With a murmuted word, the crystal on her forehead flashes brilliantly, white this time, and she vanishes out of sight.

[sblock=Spells and Actions]In leadup cast: Mage Armor, Shield, Protection from Evil, Greater Heroism. Results: AC 24, 26 against evil, touch AC 18 vs evil. Fort +15, Reflex +20, Will +18. Ranged touch: +13 to hit. Caster level for all spells today = 12+1d6. Temp HP = CL.

In first round cast Disintegrate on the Retriever that was attacked in melee. +9 to hit, Fort DC 23 or take 2xCLd6 damage (max 40d6). Then cast Quickened Invisibility to disappear, and take 5' step (if allowed) to left.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 8, 2007)

He had encountered the Ashtalarian a half a day back, he had traded with them in the past and they had welcomed him into their company, unfortunately they did not have anything that met his requirements.  They did however mention that they were meeting a trade caravan and invited him to join them.

Arriving there he was talking to one of the traders about an ancient script that had been sold to him.  While it was nothing that Thalnir was directly interested in, it might contain a hint of something further.

Then the wind picked up and he watched the camp come to attention and grow to a near panic state as the wind continued to pick up. _Unfortunate _ he thought to himself, wrapping his bindings around him, to protect his eyes and filter out the sand that was inevitably coming, _I was enjoying the bartering._

When the lightning came it was obvious that this was not a natural occurance.  Thalnir began to to manifest power his abilities, happy that he had the foresight to wear his full armor.

Once the enemy makes itself apparent Thalnir is torn between protecting the tribe and tradesmen, but decides to give the giant spiderthings something else to worry about.

With a blur of movement he closes with the nearest creature.

[sblock]Manifests the follow powers:

1. Psionic Freedom of Movement 7 Power Points (80 minutes)
2. Thicken Skin (augment to +2) 4 power points (40 minutes)
3. Offensive Precognition (augmented to +3) 7 Power Points (8 minutes)
4. Offensive Prescience (augmented to +4) 7 Power Points (8 minutes)
5. Force Screen 1 Power Point (4 minutes)

He will also draw his blade during the lightning assault.

As a free action he uses chain of personal superiority and chains of personal defense, then he manifesting Hustle as a swift action (3 power points) he closes to J13 in the free move action.  He proceeds to full attack, power attacking 10.

Hitting AC 40, 33 and 28 all of which are criticals, but retrievers, being constructs are immune (which of course Thalnir doesn't know but I do, so I am not bothering to verify) for  58, 54 and 59

Combat Stats:

Jovar: +23/+18/+13 (12 BAB + 12 Str + 5 Enhancement +1 Feat +3 Insight -10 Power attack)
Damage: 3d6 + 47 (+18 Str +5 Enhancement +4 Insight +20 Power attack) 15-20/x2

AC 33 (10 + 10 Armor +1 Dex +2 Deflection +4 Shield + 4 Insight +2 Natural) 

Power Points remaining: 29
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Suvarion 21 (SU on map)
Jarek 20
Nomads 17
Thalnil 13
Haros 12
Soldiers 10
Merchants 9
Shard 8 (SH on map)
Vrock 8
Bulettes 7
Retriever 5

*Suvarion:* Your two spells combined hit the vrocks with varying degrees of success. The damage dealt total comes out as follows: vrocks 1 (0), 2 (21), 3 (22), 4 (42), 5 (21), 6 (0), 7 (52), 8 (42).

*Jarek:* It's quite possible for you to have made a full round attack with your 20 ft. reach on the retriever nearest. Your first two attacks land, the second one being a critical hit. You deal 122 damage. 

*Nomads:* Flee in terror towards the North.

*Thalnil:* Absolutely destroys the nearby retriever.

*Haros:* You manifest Schism and move closer to the fighting. Your summon hits the remaining retriever for 17 .

*Soldiers:* Two of the more adept soldiers charge the wounded retriever. One lands a strong blow for 9 points of damage, but not quite enough to finish off the beast. Others are too scattered to effect the battle yet.

*Merchants:* Most flee, but one seems to be running back for something.

*Shard:* The wounded retriever is disintegrated by your attack.

*Vrock:* The vrocks spread out in the air. Each one casts mirror image, adding a number of different targets to their space.

*Bulettes:* Try to break free of their shackles. The western one seems to be succeeding.

(Also I need to know what "visibility" spells your characters have in your next post, specifically any ability to discern ethereal targets.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

High above the battlefield in the dark cloud-swirled sky, Suvarion surveyed the scene.  Everything was laid out prettily enough, but the lighting was chancy at best, so she contented herself with a slow, controlled descent, studying what she could see as she moved through the air.

OOC: Taking it easy this round- double move descent.  With a base altitude of 960 feet, a 150 foot drop for a round (after d-dooring in), and a double move straight down (40 x2 for descending; doubled for double move) she is about 650 feet up and descending- no particular sensory abilities active for now.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 10, 2007)

Jerrek surveys the scene.  He has no way of reaching the flying creatures besides using his bow, which was an option he wasn't going to resort to just yet.  He noticed the creatures that had been pulling the caravan were about to break free.  Afraid that they might bolt and leave the caravan without the means to travel, he moves toward them, preparing to keep them from running away.  He also shouts to the merchant who came back to the wagon beside him, *You there...can you help calm these animals?*

[sblock=OOC]Move to G20.

If the bullets look like they are going to run away, Jerek will use an AoO+Stand Still to stop keep them still.  I'm assuming that since Stand Still does no damage this wouldn't be more frightening to the animals - it would just be like restraining them with his chain somehow. 

Edit: No ability to see ethereal[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Oct 10, 2007)

Haros eyes the merchant running back, and then quickly regards the demonic creatures multiplying in the sky. Illusions, surely!

He bites his lips, concerned about the whirling frenzy of demonic beasts in the air. He curses under his breath... they look a bit too far to tag with any of his offensive powers.

But yet, the bulettes are spooked... and they have tremorsense, Haros considers. Perhaps it's time to ensure there are no surprises. He follow Jerrek over to the edge of the circle and casts a _True Seeing_ spell. As if responding to a silent command, the bizarre looking Psimech motions towards and touches Haros.

[sblock=Vision and combat actions]
Follow Jarek towards the Bulettes so he stays within 20 feet.

Cast _true seeing_, which should let me see into the ethereal plane.

Direct the Psimech to manifest _psionic levitate_ on me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2007)

Still invisible, the girl named Shard walks to the north a good seven or eight paces to stand under one of the monstrous bird things. She murmurs a few words and the spot where she's standing becomes magically linked to an _other_ place...an analogue in the drifting fog of the ethereal plane. Even those able to see her while invisible would note that she flickers maddeningly, constantly transitioning from one state to the other as the spell tries to make her exist in both simultaneously. An exceptionally observant one might also notice that the flickering isn't quite random...

Thus girded, Shard prepares her next move.

(Move 20' north and cast Greater Blink. As for visibility, when blinking she exists on the Ethereal plane 50% of the time, and can thus see things on it subject to visibility limits of the plane.)


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 10, 2007)

With the large blue crystal blade bringing the spider thing collapsing down, Thalnil surveys what remains.  Realizing the bird men are likely to be preparing to come down he turns to those around him, "Get to cover, make them have to come to you."

He moves back to the wagon in an attempt to use it for cover.

[sblock=OOC]Move action to E14, attempting to use the wagon for cover.  He will delay his standard action to strike at the Vrocks as they come in (if they come in).

He has no sense that will perceive the ethereal.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Suvarion 21 (SU on map)
Jarek 20
Thalnil 13
Haros 12
Soldiers 10
Merchants 9
Shard 8 (SH on map)
Vrock 8
Bulettes 7
Retriever 5

*Suvarion:* Free-fall.

*Jarek:* You move into position and ready your action. For the merchants response see the Merchants action.

*Thalnil:* You take cover and give your command.

*Haros:* You follow the swordsman, now armed with true seeing and psionic levitate.

*Soldiers:* Following commands, the soldiers try to take cover.

*Merchant:* The lone remaining merchant responds by yelling, *"Ignore the animals! Their after the Chest! Inside this vehicle!"* He points and runs towards the central remaining vehicle. He begins to unlock the door from the side.

*Shard:* You move and cast blink.

*Vrock:* The Vrock move in to attack, some diving into melee, some attacking from the air with telekinesis. One dives right into Thalnil, and another into Jarek. Most of the others are distracted by slaughtering the soldiers (even with just telekinesis) or the merchant.

v6 opens with his deafening screech, stunning the psimech and Jarek for 1 round. He then releases his spores into Jarek dealing 1 point of damage.

v5 strikes at Thalnil, hitting him and dealing 11 points of damage. He then releases his spores dealing 5 additional points of damage.

(I've marked the flying vrocks in red, the two that have landed are in white).

*Bulettes:* The bulettes attempt to break free of thier bindings. They both fail (low rolls).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Suvarion looked down at the scene spread below, enjoying the rush of the air as she plummeted through the storm-wracked sky.  But as much as she was safe and comfortable here, there was work yet to be done- and whatever these creatures were after, there was vengeance to be had for the destruction they had inflicted upon the innocents, both merchants and nomads alike.  She could see that most of the activity seemed focused on the 'southern' group of wagons, and she chose her actions accordingly.  For a moment she simply closed her eyes, ignoring the outside world as she meditated for the briefest moment- when she opened her eyes again, it was the work of but a moment to enforce her prodigious will upon the physical world.  One moment she was free-falling- the next she stood near the wagons, taking a moment to regain her perceptions. 

OOC: Move action to regain psionic focus (Concentration +24 vs DC 20), Standard action to manifest another dose of Psionic Dimension Door (7 pp spent, 117 left), aiming for C 17


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

As suddenly as she vanished, Shard reappears...still flickering between planes as she glares at the wildly circling demons overhead. When she speaks, despite her girlish, fluting voice, she speaks with all the tone of command that a war-torn general might, or the leader of a cult.

"*Flee these lands, wretched! Or I shall take the sun from its course, and SEAR YOU FROM THE SKIES!*"

She lifts her staff up, and the tip of it explodes into blinding light with such force that it pushes sand and dust away from her in expanding rings. Then, with a flourish, Shard points the staff at the three Vrock that fly above the center of the circled wagons...all close enough to catch when the tip of her staff breaks free and soars upward like a brilliant falling star in reverse, making a loud CRACK in the process. It rises to the three demons, then flowers into a roiling ball of blue-yellow flames almost too intense to look at. A low, thunderous *boom* rolls over the desert sands, and the heat of it can be felt even by those well outside its reach.

(using 5th level slot to Empower my Runestaff's Fireball function. Not sure what my CL is since you rolled it, but it's capped either way, so 10d6+50%, reflex save DC of 20.)


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 11, 2007)

Thalnil grimaces at the strike and at the confusing mass of enemies in front of him.  He changes grip on his sword, he swings recklessly with broad, sweeping strokes.

[sblock=OOC]Full Attack, attacking defensively (-4 to hit, +2 to AC), using sweeping strike to hit multiple targets/images.

Question: Did you take into account his 2/- damage reduction on the 11 points of damage?  Does it count against the spore damage?

Jovar: +29/+24/+19 (12 BAB + 12 Str + 5 Enhancement +1 Feat +3 Insight -4 Attacking defensively)
Damage: 3d6 + 27 (+18 Str +5 Enhancement +4 Insight) 15-20/x2

Attacking 6 times (sweeping strikes hitting 2 targets per swing) hitting ACs (34,40) (26,40*) (24, 33) since he can only hit the actual Vrock once damage is  37, 41, 38
*if he is actually lucky enough to hit the actual Vrock with the swing, it is a possible critical, rolling to confirm hits 29 for 41 + 39 for a total of 80

AC 35 (10 + 10 Armor +1 Dex +2 Deflection +4 Shield + 4 Insight +2 Natural +2 Dodge)

Power Points remaining: 29
HP 156 remaining (172 max)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

I did not take into account the damage reduction so the damage would be 9. I'm inclined to think the spore damage would be reduced as well, though that's difficult to judge (it's an underdetailed mechanic).

Also I need to widen the vrocks (at least the ones on the ground) out to their full size.


----------



## Psion (Oct 11, 2007)

Haros considered what the merchant said before his grisly demise. But the warrior is stunned and appears to be in trouble. "Attack the demon," he quickly barks at the psimech, as a fragment of his mind lashes out mentally. Simultaneously, Haros considers that is this is what they are after, more will be on the way. Time to give something else for the demons to tangle with while the others deal gather their forces.

[sblock=Actions]
- Secondary mind hits the closest vrock (v6) with mind thrust, augment to 7 points (7d10, will save 21 for no damage) (7 pp)
- Direct psimech to advance. Haros will (5') step aside; into the vehicle if it's open, otherwise away from the v8 to G18. This should give the Psimech room to advance, and attack with reach over Jerrek's head.
- Primary manifest Call Beast of the Id to summon a soulshriver. This is a full round action and will manifest at the beginning of my next turn. Manifest defensively; can't fail at this level. (13 pp)

Rolls:
Psimech attack on v6 (1d20+13=31, 2d8+6=16, 1d20+10=28, 1d8+3=6, 1d20+10=21, 1d8+3=11) .
(Looks like 2 successful hits, but the second is probably totally nullified by DR, and the first is reduced to 6 points.)

Mind thrust spell penetration (1d20+14=33). Looks like it got through. 
Mind thrust damage (7d10=39) (DC 21 will save for none)

Total pp expend for round 20.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Suvarion 21
Jarek 20
Dark Figure 19
Thalnil 13
Haros 12
Shard 8
Vrock 8
Bulettes 7

*Suvarion:* You reach your position.

*Jarek:* Stunned. (The attack of opportunity hit a mirror image, which destroys it, reducing it from 5 images to 4.

*Dark Figure:* One of the felled soldiers bodies writhes horribly, as if being ripped apart from the inside. Even though he was clearly unconcious from the injuries against him, he screams like he was quite alive and in intense pain. His body shifts, stretches, and contorts to take a new shape, and his clothing moves around him to reform into a series of ragged black cloth. The dark tattered robes stand up, not much visible underneath. He does not make any immediate hostile action. (full round action to inhabit body at R20)







*Thalnil:* Actually, there sort of ARE multiple targets to hit. During the first round of combat the Vrocks split up from their initial formation and each one cast Mirror Image. You attempt to wreck the poor vulture demon, but you have to deal with a number of mirror images. I'm adjudicating this this way: I will take 3 of your swings as regular random swings that might hit the right target. The other 3 swings will just auto-destroy an image (supposing they hit the images rather low AC). This Vrock has 8 up, meaning 9 potential targets on swing 1, 7 on swing 2 (supposing you don't get a hit), 5 on the last regular swing. All six of your swings seem to connect with mirror images, leaving only 3 mirror images at the end of your attack series.

*Haros:* Your Psimech pounds on the Vrock (your damage is spot on obviously, but you have a chance to hit mirror images). This Vrock has 4 up, so 5 targets. The mirror images AC is 11 each. Your construct's first swing is against the real target, dealing 6 damage after DR.  Your construct's second swing is against a mirror image, destroying it. Your constructs third swing is against the real target, failing to get through AC.  Your Telekinesis pierces his will, dealing full damage. You begin your summoning spell.

*Shard:* Your spell deals full damage to both vrocks (minus fire resistance). The regular damage is 57 after empower (so 47 after). Both vrocks still have the stamina to take the hits, and they both look in your direction. (your caster level is 15 for the day)

*Vrocks:* (Making an adjustment here) First, the vrock near Jarek looks at his stunned target (Jarek) and takes his full series of attack against him. Power-Attacking for 5. The first and last attacks hit. AC is (I believe) 20 while stunned (if it's higher by at least 1 point then the first attack misses so take 16 off the total damage). The total damage is 32. The spores deal an additional 2 points of damage this round.

Three of the still-airborne Vrocks charge after Shard after the fireball. The first attacks, but is hedged out by the protection from evil. The other two quickly realize the problem, and make other attempts of aggression. Both attempt their Stunning Screech first, but you make both saves.

The other Vrock in melee with Thalnil makes his full attack (power attacking for 0). (nat 20, doesn't confirm), 27, 31, 30, 23.  Only the first attack hits, dealing 13 damage. Vrock is frustrated that his attacks didn't pull through.

Another dives from the sky at Suvarion, hitting for 16 damage.

Two more dive out at Haros. (I don't see any AC buffs up, or a protection from evil, tell me if this is wrong) One hits, dealing 11 damage.

*Bulettes:* Still trying to break free, neither quite makes it again (so one is still part free, the other is still totally locked down).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 11, 2007)

Enworlds not taking files at the moment (I think).

So for now I'll try this:


----------



## gabrion (Oct 11, 2007)

Jerrek is surprised by the Vrocks stunning screech and embarrassingly he drops his weapon.  When he finally snaps out of the stun the creature is unleashing a series of attacks against him.   He takes two of the creature's blows and then he picks up his weapon and strikes back.  His stance switches to one that exposes him, but he just smiles.  *Let's see what you're made of you fiend.* 

[sblock=OOC]Move: Pick up weapon
Standard: Attack V6 hitting AC 18 for 39 damage.
Swift: Activate Vest of Free Movement (Freedom of Movement for 3 rounds)
Free: Activate Robilar's Gambit (Attacks against me get +4 attack and damage, but each on provokes an AoO)

AC 27, HP 112/147[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Suvarion winced as the vrock's blow struck her- she had not taken a wound in hand-to-hand fighting in longer than she could remember, and she had almost forgotten how much she hated the sudden flash of pain.  She flexed her will, and bent space and reality around herself again, maneuvering for position.

OOC: Standard action: Psionic Dimension Door to Q 9, manifesting defensively (7 pp, +24 Concentration vs. DC 19; pp remaining 110); HP 48 of 64, AC 22


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2007)

Suddenly faced with three demons, Shard seems to falter, and her fury dissolves into confusion as she looks at the vrocks perplexedly.

"...I was looking for something. In the cart...you're all bad things, I've seen things like you."

She backs away from them, leaving herself open for counterattack in her distraction. A few steps away though, she stops and draws herself up haughtily to stare at the creatures with undisguised loathing.

"_Filth,_" she spits. "How dare you stand in my presence? I am daughter of the morning and night! I was born with my third eye open!"

She aims the staff at the demons and yells angrily, "I will make of the wind a scourge of ice and flay the skin from your cursed bodies, Neverborn! I will grind these shells to dust, and send you screaming back to your dark masters to report that _your kind will have no suffrage here!_"

The gem at the staff's tip glows blue now, and she moves it around in a circle, as if stirring a great pot that was standing up on its side in front of her. A howling wind screams forth, carrying with it all the blistering cold of a desert night with it and spraying great streams of sleet. Ice covers the ground where that chill wind blows...freezing instantly in great jagged teeth even as the air in a cone that billows out of her staff becomes white with snow and fog and frost.

(Moving north 15', which incurs AoO's, then firing Cone of Cold south to catch all demons in the area. CL 15 means 15d6 damage. Ref save DC 22 for half.)


----------



## Psion (Oct 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm a little discourage at how little we are doing to these things. Lets see if we can't make a dent here!  [/sblock]

Haros winces and the talons of the vrock pierce his flesh, but through force of sheer will, he summons another creature of the id behind the two vrocks that now engage him. The horrifying creature looks like a huge orb with the texture of a brain, with one huge eye, and many sinewy tendrils that have another small eye halfway down their length.

Haros holds firm at his grim situation. Though the two beasts could eviscerate him, he hopes his  formidable beasts come in the clutch. Trusting that Jerrek now has things in hand, he directs both of his idbeats to lash out at the demons threatening him.

Quickly taking stock of the fact that there are 3 of these horrid creatures in the immediate vicinity, he considers it is time to resort to one of his most formidible abilities. He unleashes a psychic scream that lashes at the minds of the demons.

[sblock=Combat Actions]
Concentration check to continue manifesting when struck by vrock (DC 21):
Concentration check (1d20+19=26)

Summon the Soulshriver (stats below) into the 10x10 square behind v3 and v8.

Ultrablast for 14d6, manifesting defensively. Concentration check (1d20+19=21). Not good enough. Expend my psychic focus to use my mantle ability to add +11 to any roll, making the total 32.

By my count, the ultrablast should hit v3, v6, and v8. Roll for damage:
Ultrablast damage(14d6=53) 
and power penetration:
power pen on v3, v6, v8 (1d20+14=22, 1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=22)

3/3 on power resistance it looks like. 53 points of mind-affecting damage, will save DC25 for half.

Have the Psimech turn and full attack v8.
Attack on Vrock (1d20+13=33, 2d8+6=15, 1d20+10=24, 1d8+3=5, 1d20+10=13, 1d8+3=4) 
The first two would hit the vrock, the third might hit an image.

Have the soulshriver do 5 attacks each on v3 and v8, tendrils as follows:
v3: psionic charm, psionic dominate, control body, detect thoughts, dismiss ectoplasm
v8: crisis of breath, disable, ectoplasmic cocoon, dissolving touch, (no power)
These are touch attacks, so should only need a 1 to hit.

Tendril attacks on v3 (1d20+11=16, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=26, 1d20+11=15, 1d20+11=20)
Tendril attacks on v8 (1d20+11=14, 1d20+11=26, 1d20+11=30, 1d20+11=31, 1d20+11=26) 

Looks like 5 hits on each vrock; I'll leave it to you to resolve which hit images.
Those effects that get through are will save DC 18 to resist, and are augmented to 12th level. Damage is 1d4+3 each. Though it's a touch attack, it doesn't say it is non-physical damage, so unless you rule otherwise, I'll assume that they won't get through the DR. But if you need damage rolls, here they are:
Tendril attacks on vrocks (1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5, 1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=4, 1d4+3=6, 1d4+3=7, 1d4+3=5)

Also have the soulshriver close its brain lock eye. It can't affect me, the other elan, or the demons, but no sense risking the others.

Final action by calved off mind... if vrock v3 or v8 alive and not charmed/dominated/disabled in front of me, I'll direct a mind thrust at it. (No AoO possible)
Mind thrust dmg, power penetration roll (8d10=57, 1d20+14=23) 
57 points, DC 23 save for none.

pp spent: 14 or 22; psychic focus expended.
[/sblock][sblock=Soulshriver Stats]*Soulshriver*
Large Aberration (Psionic)
*Hit Dice:* 12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 5 feet (1 square), fly 30 feet (good)
*AC:* 17 (–1 size,+3 Dexterity,+5 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*+9/+16
*Attack:* Brain lock cone (see below)
*Full Attack:* Brain lock cone and 10 synaptic tendrils +11 touch (1d4+3 plus psionic effect)
*Space/Reach:* 10 feet/20 feet
*Special Attacks:* Brain lock cone, psi-like abilities, mode check +8, resting mode Mind Insurgency +0, synaptic transmission 
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, death shrive, flight
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Skills:* Hide +4, Listen +8, Spot +8
*Feats:* Alertness, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Psionic Body
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic evil[sblock=Description]This creature looks to be 5 feet across with wrinkled and convoluted skin—almost as if composed of naked brain tissue. Its rounded body contains only a single central eye and 10 tendrils that wetly sprout from its skin, each bearing a single eye halfway along the length. The creature floats in the air, and with its tendrils fully deployed, it looks like it’s hanging in a synaptic web. Soulshrivers are psionic monsters that kill with sizzling mind bolts.

These horrible, manic creatures represent an evolutionary offshoot of a parent race. They adapted better to developing the inner power of the brain than wielding arcane magic.
The stuff of nightmares, soulshrivers can speak telepathically to any creature within 60 feet that has a language.[/sblock]*Combat*
*Brain Lock Cone (Su):* A soulshriver’s central eye continually produces a 60-foot brain lock cone extending straight ahead from the creature’s front. This functions similarly to the brain lock manifested by a 12th-level psion (DC 16). All humanoids in the area of Medium or smaller size who fail the save stand mentally paralyzed and cannot use their psionic powers; a new save is required each round. Once each round, during its turn, the soulshriver decides which way it will face and whether to make the brain lock cone active or not (the soulshriver deactivates the cone by shutting its central eye). Unlike a regularly manifest brain lock, the soulshriver need not concentrate to maintain brain locks on its affected foes.

*Psi-Like Abilities: *Unlike standard psionic creatures, a soulshriver can manifest only the psionic powers it knows via a synaptic tendril, which do not draw attacks of opportunity when so transferred. It can freely manifest a particular power only once every round. Even powers that normally have an area are transferred only to the touched target. On a successful touch attack, if the transferred power normally allows a save, the save is fixed at DC 18.

The psi-like abilities of a soulshriver are as follows: At will—_control body, crisis of breath, detect thoughts, disable, dismiss ectoplasm, dissolving touch, ectoplasmic cocoon, psionic charm, psionic dominate._ Manifester level 12th; save DCs are Charisma based. Augmentable powers are augmented to the limit of the manifester level, if appropriate to the power.

*Synaptic Transmission (Su):* On a successful touch attack, each of the 10 synaptic tendrils can transfer a psionic power the soulshriver knows. The creature can easily lash all its tendrils upward, but its own body tends to get in the way when it tries to attack creatures in other directions. During a round, the creature can make five attacks against targets in any one arc other than up (forward, backward, left, right, or down). The remaining tendrils must attack targets in other arcs or not at all. A soulshriver can tilt and pan its body each round to change which tendrils it can bring to bear in an arc.

*All-Around Vision (Ex): *Soulshrivers are exceptionally alert and circumspect. Their many eyes give them a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks, and they can’t be flanked.

*Death Shrive (Ex):* At death, the creature’s tendrils lash violently, while expending all remaining psionic power. All creatures within 20 feet must make a Reflex saving throw (DC 16) or take 2d10 points of damage (half damage on a successful save).

*Flight (Ex):* A soulshriver’s body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to psionic fly as the power, as a free action, at a speed of 30 feet. This buoyancy also grants it a permanent feather fall effect with personal range.
[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 12, 2007)

Grim faced at the appearance of even more enemies and wishing that he was in a position to help the girl who is obviously in trouble, he steps forward as he attacks, sacrificing accuracy for power continuing his broad strikes.

[sblock=OOC] How you handled the sweeping strikes is pretty much what I had in mind, though I think I will let you handle the dice rolls for the monsters with mirror image to avoid confusion.

Thalnil takes a 5 foot step forward (to F14) and power attacks V5 8 and the associated images.

Combat Stats:

Jovar: +25/+20/+15 (12 BAB + 12 Str + 5 Enhancement +1 Feat +3 Insight -8 Power Attack)
Damage: 3d6 + 43 (+18 Str +5 Enhancement +4 Insight +16 Power Attack) 15-20/x2

AC 33 (10 + 10 Armor +1 Dex +2 Deflection +4 Shield + 4 Insight +2 Natural)

Power Points remaining: 29
HP 149 remaining (172 max) (adjusted from last round for damage reduction)

Saves:
Fort +26 (12 Class +7 Con +3 Resistance) (+4 Morale)
Refl +17 (9 Class +1 Dex +3 Resistance) (+4 Morale)
Will +15 (3 Class +3 Wis +2 Feat +3 Resistance) (+4 Morale)

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2007)

Crazy complex updates.

*Initiatives*
Suvarion 21
Jarek 20
Dark Figure 19
Thalnil 13
Haros 12
Shard 8
Vrock 8
Bulettes 7

*Suvarion:* You successfully cast Dimensional Door to your target.

*Jarek:* Your first attack is against the real target, but fails to land a hit.

*Dark Figure:* The figure moves quickly around the fighting, passing by Vrocks V3 and V8 without getting attacked. When he reaches the square L20 he stops cold seeing the stalwart group right in his path. He attempts to communicate telepathically with Haros (supposing Haros will allow it) and asks in a simple tone, "I have been ordered to get whatever is inside of that stone wagon. I'm certain if you let me by, fortune will smile on you this night."

*Thalnil:* Your first and second swings connect with additional mirror images (the second swing having been a critical), and your third swing doesn't hit a mark. You've now reduced V5 to 1 remaining mirror image. (I'm not positive if this is it, or if your also doing the sweeping strikes thing again)

*Haros:* V6 makes his will save taking half damage, but otherwise your ultrablast has a full effect. V8 is the most damaged of those remaining.

Your Psimech is attacking one with 5 images. First attack hits an image. Second attack hits an image. Third attack hits an image. This reduces v8 to 2 images.

The new Soulshriver throws out it's numerous attacks. V3 takes 4 hits with mirror images, and 1 hit directly (psionic charm) but makes the saving throw. V8 loses both of it's mirror images (now 0) and takes hits from the crisis of breath, disolving touch tentacles (and the non-special one). V8 fails both saves. The disolving touch deals 34 acid damage (reduced to 24 for resistance). This is (just barely) enough to knock the demon's health negative (effectively removing it from combat).

Your second mind follows through with the mind thrust against the remaining V3, but he wills through the effect.

*Shard:* The first and third attacks of opportunity are hedged out. The second attack succeeds in getting through, dealing 9 damage. The cone of cold is for 57 points of cold damage. V7 makes his saving throw, the others fail. All reduce final damage by 10 from resistance. V7, despite making his saving throw, is destroyed by the cone of cold (he was pretty severely injured already).

*Vrocks:* Of the six remaining Vrocks, 
V2 takes to the air (casting heroism while airborne), heading north-east. 

V5 and V3 take 5 ft. steps to better line up flanking against Thalnil. V5 and V3 make full attack actions. In total 1 claw and 1 talon hit, dealing 14 and 6 damage before any damage reduction. 

V4 and V1 are on Shard. They each move around, circling the spellcaster. One strikes through the barrier and defenses dealing 11 damage with it's claw.

V6, not aware of Jerrek's defenses, goes for a full attack action. The first counter-attack hits an image. The attack does not connect. The second counter-attack hits a mirror image. The attack misses. The third counter-attack is successfully against the right target, a critical threat but does not confirm. The attack deals 36 damage.  The buzzard's attack fails. The fourth counter-attack hits the right target, dealing another 36 damage and dropping the Vrock (past -10).

*Bulettes:* Both remain restrained (most unlucky giant monster things evar).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2007)

There's the combat map. Same problem as last night.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I should have been more explicit.  The sweeping strikes cost Thalnil nothing, he can do it on every attack, if the circumstances are correct.  He would have used the sweeping strikes on the last attack.[/sblock]

Having hoped to take out one of them on his previous series of attacks, he has left himself flanked.  Gritting his teeth, he realizes he is committed and tries to bring down one.  He channels his will into the blade calling on the power of the deep crystal from which the blade is forged causing it to blaze with light, the blue crystal briefly glowing with power.

[sblock=OOC] Channels two power points into the sword (adding +2d6 damage for this round) Power attacking 8, using sweeping strikes to get rid of images.  If he manages to take down the Vrock he will cleave the other one (using sweeping strikes there as well).

Combat Stats:

Jovar: +25/+20/+15 (12 BAB + 12 Str + 5 Enhancement +1 Feat +3 Insight -8 Power Attack)
Damage: 3d6 + 2d6 + 43 (+18 Str +5 Enhancement +4 Insight +16 Power Attack) 15-20/x2

AC 33 (10 + 10 Armor +1 Dex +2 Deflection +4 Shield + 4 Insight +2 Natural)

Power Points remaining: 27
HP 133 remaining (172 max) (adjusted from last round for damage reduction)

Saves:
Fort +26 (12 Class +7 Con +3 Resistance) (+4 Morale)
Refl +17 (9 Class +1 Dex +3 Resistance) (+4 Morale)
Will +15 (3 Class +3 Wis +2 Feat +3 Resistance) (+4 Morale)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll simplify the correction by handling it at the end of the round. Your first two attacks destroy a mirror image, and your third attack hits the real target but does not match the AC of the Vrock. So V3 only has 1 image remaining.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Suvarion surveyed the quickly changing battlefield with a critical eye.  She was disappointed in her own performance so far- the passage of years had left her more rusty than she liked to admit- but she was still standing, and more and more of the enemy were falling- some of these strangers had very impressive abilities of their own.  Once more she exerted her will and the air crackled with power- as two shattering bursts of flame lit the air around the vrock that was flying in her direction...

OOC: Standard action, manifest Energy Ball (fire) augmented to 14d+14 (Reflex half DC 25), targeted as an airburst to catch only V2; Swift action to manifest Quickened Energy Ball (fire) for 8d6+8 (reflex half DC 22), same target; move action to regain psionic focus (+24 Concentration vs DC 20); 28 more pp spent, 82 left


----------



## Psion (Oct 13, 2007)

Dark Figure said:
			
		

> *"I have been ordered to get whatever is inside of that stone wagon. I'm certain if you let me by, fortune will smile on you this night."*




[sblock=OOC]I'm hoping the GM will give me a little license with time to respond...[/sblock]

Haros smiles, and announces to any of the stalwart warriors, psions, and mages he now stands with who can hear. "This creature is trying to bargain with me for what lies herein." Haros smiles modestly, with a calm look of certainty on his face. Regarding the creature, he says "I've been the devil in devil's bargains before enough to know the sound of one. The man in me who would have been tempted by faint bargains of power is lost like blood on the sands. Know this, nether creature: I wait not for the winds of fortune. I make my fate; I make no bargains not knowing what I bargain with or for."

[sblock=actions]
Have the Psimech and Haros trade places (so Haros is out of the vrock's reach); have the Psimech guard the door and attack any creature attempting to enter.

Soulshriver does 5' "float" towards v3. Again, directs its attacks between 2 vrocks (if any are left after the goliath's turn). If possible, I want it to use the ectoplasmic cocoon to cover the wagon. (Unsure if this would work, as the power description says _creature_), otherwise direct it at the vrocks. I'll direct the attacks at the vrocks as follows:

v5: psionic charm, psionic dominate, control body, detect thoughts, dismiss ectoplasm
v3: crisis of breath, disable, ectoplasmic cocoon (if wagon not valid), dissolving touch, (no power)

Tendril attacks on v3 (1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=27, 1d20+11=30, 1d20+11=18)
Tendril attacks on v5 (1d20+11=23, 1d20+11=18, 1d20+11=19, 1d20+11=18, 1d20+11=18)

Looks like all touch attacks hit again. Again, DC 18.

Haros manifests probability mantle. 20% "non-penetratable" cover and free reroll every round.

Secondary mind... nothing special. Pays attention to the wagon and the dark figure with true sight.

Points spent: 11. Total expnenses: -71.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2007)

Shard reels, her composure slipping when, for the first time, she feels actual pain * from the creature's attacks. Now they rise over her like towers of tainted flesh...beaks and claws poised to strike her down. Even the ice sculpture that had been a third is little consolation.

She opens her mouth, and the gem on her forehead flashes just as she starts to scream, "N..."

There's another flash from a point to the west...just over ten yards away. Shard reappears, her interrupted cry resuming without pause. "...OOOO!"

For a moment she looks around, as if not sure where she is, then looks at her hands. When she looks back at the demons, her chin lifts defiantly.

"You can endure fire and ice...if not without scar. I'm through playing with you though."

She places her hands palm to palm over her heart...and her skin, already pale, starts to glow softly, with an inner light. In seconds, that light has swelled to where she's hard to look at, even in daylight. A rushing sound like wind surrounds her, whipping the sand at her feet into a dancing circle.

For those watching, the moment has some of the same feeling as watching a bird emerge from an egg. The wonder of birth and rebirth. It looks as if she's about to shed her skin and become something else...something wonderful... The sound of wind changes, becomes more like a chorus, ethereal voices in harmony rising...

And then it all goes wrong. Her expression changes from one of righteous fury and triumph to one of pain. The chorus becomes discordant, and fades. The light building up inside her suddenly seems to find release prematurely...it gushes out in a torrent,' a _river_ of the purest, whitest brightest radiance imaginable, engulfing the two demons as it goes.

And then it's over. Shard stands there with a stricken expression...the face of someone who has experienced a terrible and heart-destroying loss. Someone who has stood at the gates of paradise...only to have it snatched away at the last moment. Except for the clear stone in her forehead, she seems so young...so vulnerable...it's impossible to equate her with the woman who had brought storms of ice and fire against three demons without flinching.

The sand where the light had hit is bleached white...or if not bleached, then scrubbed of all impurities...made clean. Where the light touched the unclean demonic flesh though, it had burned with all the wrath of heaven itself.

* - Shard had been hit earlier, but casting Greater Heroism on herself means that she had 15 temp HP. Thus, this second strike was the first real damage she's taken.

(Quickened Dimension Hop to H1 (quickened spells don't incur AoO). Then Celestial Lance! Using a 7th level slot to power it. Does 7d8 damage in a 60' line that includes both remaining vrock on her, Ref save DC 23 for half. Damage is untyped, but doesn't affect Good creatures. It's an Su ability that isn't subject to SR.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Suvarion 21
Jarek 20
Dark Figure 19
Thalnil 13
Haros 12
Shard 8
Vrock 8
Bulettes 7

*Suvarion:* The vrock makes his save against the first fireball but not the second. Total damage after all things figured was 52, but the Vrock is still standing.

*Jarek:* Delaying, waiting for player input.

*Dark Figure:* Speaking loud, so all can hear. 

"So you think that you were a villain once? Redeemed by the light?"

"Ah the stories we could share, had I the time..."

"To think that a fallen hero would confront a redeemed monster in this wretched part of the desert?"

"Which of us is the hero and which the monster this time?" 

The grim character laughs in a raspy way, echoes of his voice resonating through the air.

"Know that I am only bargaining to help you along..."

"Whatever is inside there is wanted greatly by my master..."

"If you keep it from me, you will be persued till the item is acquired regardless of your own wishes..."

"This is not an affair to become attached too, I know this better than anyone."

He continues to stand back, not taking any sort of hostile action from his position.

*Thalnil:* Your first swing is a critical threat on the real target, confirming. You deal 116 points of damage and destroying that vrock.  Your sweeping strike hits a mirror image on the other target. Your cleave swing is a critical threat, but disperses a mirror image. Your second regular swing destroys another mirror image leaving this Vrock with none. You can't sweep any more because you lack a second target. Your third swing is a critical threat. It confirms. You deal 82 damage.  This destroys this Vrock as well.

*Haros:* Manifests Probability Mantle.

*Shard:* You hop and your celestial lance deals 36 points of damage.  Both Vrocks fail their save. This is enough to finish off both of the vultures.

*Vrock:* The single remaining (airborne) Vrock begins channeling some form of spell (recognizable as a summons).


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2007)

Things may go into out of combat time if nobody makes any direct hostile action towards the dark figure, once that last Vrock is blown to hell (which I imagine will come soon).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Suvarion registered the dark figure's words, but most of her concentration remained on the remaining vulture-thing.  She debated the wisdom of disrupting its summoning with a sundering burst of pure power, but in the end chose a less-subtle approach- exerting her prodigious will she unleashed a cone of corrosive ectoplasm, scorching the vrock and all its mirror-twins.

OOC: Manifest Breath of the Black Dragon, augmented to 14d6; 60 foot cone, aimed to catch just the airborne vrock, not anyone on the ground; Reflex half, DC 24; 14 more pp, 68 left- maybe she'll still have a few when this is over...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

Evaluating your dragonsbreath now since it could end this.

Save failed.

Spell Resistance passed.

53 Damage before any other modifiers.

Regardless, enough to destroy the Vrock.

*XP:* Each member of the group recieves 1680 XP for completion of that encounter.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

[imager]http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/imagehosting/206447158ef4acb79.jpg[/imager]The dark figure watches as the last of the vultures are dispatched with a stoic demeanor.

"This is rare..." 

"It is not common for such a demonic envoy to be eliminated so easily..." 

"I imagine you're just _dripping_ with confidence after that?" 

"Well played..." 

"However, I cannot simply walk..."

"First, I assume you will not simply let me by?"

He waits, patiently. Unless threatened he makes no hostile action.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2007)

Shard looks around, confused.

"Sometimes things die around me...bad things usually," she says in a daze, then starts walking towards the others.

"Her voice is so angry...but demons are on the Path of Dust anyway. Best to kill them, just to be sure. Is everyone all right?"

Though it's not immediately obvious, from the way she's looking around expectantly, the last question seems to be addressed to those present, not just spoken out loud to herself like the rest.


----------



## Psion (Oct 17, 2007)

[imager]http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler/game/sample_char.jpg[/imager]Haros regards Shard's statement without taking eyes off the Dark Figure. "One remains that calls this demonic host his own, maiden of magic. Stand ready" Then turning his attention back to the dark figure: "The question still remains--who are you and what is it that you wish within? Until that is known, I don't imagine that simply allowing you to pass unhindered to obtain something that would motivate one to call forth the forces of the netherwolds seems the most immediately prudent course of action."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

[imager]http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/imagehosting/206447158ef4acb79.jpg[/imager]"I'm afraid that I can't answer those questions... "

"I am not aware of what is inside... "

"I simply know that my master wants it..."

"I serve the Proxy of Death* and do as he bids..."

"Perhaps whatever is inside is just a bauble or trinket intended as a gift to his mistress?"

"If he wished, he could open a hundred such gates to the nether and summon vastly more powerful demons..."

"He sent only myself and those demons which you have destroyed..."

*Knowledge (religion) check DC 20 to know that this is the proxy name of Seto, the desert heretic.

*Edit:* Re-representing the text to better capture the character by breaking the sentences apart. He's not a diplomat or merchant, he's a monster from the door of death. He's still very intelligent and very charismatic, so his presentation does not suffer from any undue ignorance.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

"Then," Shard says with a titter, "I guess he didn't really want it, did he?"

She sways in a parody of a sultry hip swish past the possessed creature.

"I mean...think about it. If he reeeeeeeally wanted it, he'd send whatever he needed. Instead, he sent a few...minor...demons. Cheap. Expendable." She smirks.

"That'd probably include you too."

She gives him an exaggerated pout, as if commiserating with him.

"The question is...if he doesn't really want what's in the cart...why did he send you all to die?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

[imager]http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/imagehosting/206447158ef4acb79.jpg[/imager]"You have a familiar aura little girl."

"Have we killed each other before?"

"Or perhaps I know your mother?"

"Or perhaps I killed your lover?"

"You will gain nothing but pain for denying me my quarry. Trust in that."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Shard's face slackens a bit, her eyes grow a bit wider as if in surprise, but she stares not at the creature but past it, at the horizon behind it.

"You may have...there's so many. Some died, some were killed, some just...passed away without dying or being killed at all. Like sand blowing away..."

A moment passes as she stares off in silence...then suddenly focuses her eyes on the possessed man, sharp as knives.

"No one can live here and still fear pain. But at least, in stopping you, we have the satisfaction of a job well done," she says through clenched teeth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

[imager]http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/imagehosting/206447158ef4acb79.jpg[/imager]"There are many different levels of pain."

"I felt that I was past fear once when I was alive."

"We all learn."

"Go ahead, destroy me if you really think it so prudent."


----------



## Psion (Oct 18, 2007)

Haros hand signals to his ID-beasts. "As you cannot parley nor inform, thus you are only a threat, I can think of no better action than to comply."

The strange crystal adorned reptilian psimech and the horrifying soulshriver surge forth towards the dark figure.

[sblock=Combat actions]Direct the psimech and soulshriver to attack.

Psimech charges; can still get full attack due to pounce.
Psimech full attack with +2 perfect targeting. (Bite attac k/ damage / claw1 / damage / claw2 / damage)  (1d20+15=32, 2d8+6=19, 1d20+12=16, 1d8+3=11, 1d20+12=29, 1d8+3=5)

Soulshriver slides diagonally 5' towards dark figure and then attacks with 5 tendrils (reach 20'): dissolving touch, and 4 with no power manifested. Rolls (5x touch attack/damage):
Soulshriver tendril attacks (touch attacks/damage) (1d20+11=18, 1d4+3=7, 1d20+11=18, 1d4+3=5, 1d20+11=29, 1d4+3=7, 1d20+11=20, 1d4+3=7, 1d20+11=28, 1d4+3=4)

If an 18 touch attack hits:
Soulshriver dissolving touch damage (ML12) (8d6=21)
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm working under the assumption this isn't a surprise round because essentially "everyone" would have acted during it, including the dark figure. So I'll just move into normal initiative order. Also, I won't step up to making a battlemap for this one, as it's probably a fairly simple conflict. I'll assume you were able to move the constructs closer, so that they would be in range this round on your action.

*Initiatives*
Dark Figure 23
Suvarion 21
Jerrek 18
Shard 17
Haros 15
Thalnil 6

*Dark Figure:* "If that's how it's going to be..." Apparently faster than most, he instantly manifests a mindblade in his right hand, then using his skeletal arms hurls it resoundingly at Haros. The blade hits, exploding with psionic energy for 44 damage. He then uses his move action to fade into the ethereal (usual bonuses of etherealness) at his original position.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2007)

Shard rubs her nose, momentarily annoyed.

"Well, that's that, I guess."

Her eyes flash blue, glowing with unearthly light. Staring at the spot the demonic thing vanished, she positions her hands as if holding a large ball between them, one above and one below. Streaks of light start to spiral in towards a point directly between the palms of her hands. As Shard murmurs some kind of mantra repeatedly, with growing speed and power, the point of light between her hands grows in size rapidly; becoming a writhing, churning, brilliant sphere of incandescence.

When she releases the sphere, it hurtles from her hands at such speed that the air pushed ahead of it digs up sand in a shallow trench in its wake. Those with the sight to see can tell the energy ball seems to exist simultaneously on the material plane and on the Ethereal planes.

(quickened See Invisible to locate the target, then cutting loose with Empowered Orb of Force. Ranged Touch at +13 bonus, and doing 10d6 +50% damage on a hit...no save and as a force effect it can target incorporeal foes with no miss chance, and affect foes on the ethereal plane.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Suvarion frowned for the briefest of moments as the being made his intent plain.  As he vanished from sight, she looked around quickly, as if expecting him to reappear elsewhere.  Her powers, mighty as they might be, did not encompass much in the way of unusual senses- and the area was too cluttered to risk wide-scale devastation.  Instead she focused her own mind inward, preparing in case their opponent returned for the prize he so obviously desired.

OOC: Ready action for a targeted Dispel Psionics if the dark figure reappears- while she can affect ethereal targets, she has no particular ability to detect them...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2007)

*Suvarion:* Readied Action.

*Jarrek:* MIA

*Shard:* Your orb of force connects dealing 70 points of force damage and brutally injuring him.

*Haros:* Not a single attack from the Psimech connects. The Soulshriver manages to land hits on 4, 5, and 6. All three deal heavy acid damage, shredding the ethereal body of the figure into little bits.

*Thallnil:* MIA

Combat ends with the figure destroyed. The remains of the equipment (but not the body) of the soldier whose body he adopted reappear where he was standing on the material plane.

Now that the battle is over, your left in the abandoned campsite. The massive bulettes that hauled the wagons seem to have calmed down. these ones are reasonably trained, working as non-combat mounts if necessary. You don't see any survivors on the horizon. Anyone that's still alive must have been able to get pretty far by now.

*XP:* The dark figure earns you another 1680 xp.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 20, 2007)

(sorry for the lack of response, been a hectic week)

Not really knowing what to make of the strangely non-hostile demon/undead thing, Thalnil studies what he can of his apparent opponent and his apparent allies.  Seeing the thing suddenly disappear, Thalnil make the decision that it may be prudent to remove the chance of the thing succeeding in it's task.

Using the distraction of combat, Thalnil heads to the stone cart, trying to draw as little attention to himself as possible.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently +3, trying to move to the stone cart unobserved[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2007)

The stone carts doors are difficult to move, requiring either some ability to lockpick the device that operates it, or a massive strength to break the device from it's hinges and lift the door off it's position.

Thalnil is built just for the latter, so supposing he takes his time (taking 20) he can efficiently perform that action and gain access to the inside.

A huge adamantite chest sits squarely in the center of this cart. A large pile of (valuable) lumber is also stacked to the side of the chest, and on the opposite side sit a number of small water-holding ceramic and glass containers carefully positioned and padded between each other with thick soft animal pelts.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2007)

"If he can slip sideways...why didn't he just enter the cart, I wonder..." Shard muses as she eyes the strange creatures that finished the job on the intruder.

Then she clasps her hands together, and her calm slips into nervousness as she eyes the carnage and the empty carts and the strange warriors left there victorious.

"Who are you all?" she asks, backing away from the psionic constructs warily. "What did the monsters want?"


----------



## Psion (Oct 20, 2007)

"He apparently intended to. Both the merchant and the creature seemed to be very interested in what was in that chest. Considering he represents the death proxy, that's not a comforting thought", offers Haros. 

"I'm Haros, envoy of the Virtues", he continues as he performs some brief healing chants that whisk away his wounds. "Does anyone else require tending?" Noting Shard's discomfort, he waves his summoned creatures back, having them levitate up 20' until the power's duration expires and their physical forms fade.

[sblock=OOC]Expend slots to heal myself:
2nd -
Align Weapon - Cure moderate wounds (2d8+10=20) 
Delay Poison - Cure moderate wounds (2d8+10=20)
1st - 
Bless - Cure light wounds (1d8+5=10) 
Remove fear - Cure light wounds (1d8+5=6) 

That puts Haros at full HP.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Suvarion stepped warily forward into the center of the encampment, now emptied of enemies.  She swept her gaze from side to side, as if searching for any trace of the further threats that the dark figure promised.  If the looming summoned creatures or the obvious power of the other survivors troubled her she gave no sign, and her voice was measured and confident.  "Perhaps we might find out just what it is that is so desirable, that we might attempt to figure out just how it ought to be handled."  She paused and looked around the group once more, slowly.  "I am Suvarion, of no house or city.  I had not thought to see so many folk of such power at a simple trading stop- but I cannot say that I am disappointed- this would have been a hard fight."  While her clothing is simple and nondescript, her speech is oddly stilted- it is obvious that she is no simple nomad.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 22, 2007)

"I am Thalnil." says the hulking figure, his armor wrapped in cloth, protecting it him from the sun.  "I think we have made enemies this day, of what nature I am not sure, but apparently ones with supernatural power.  Do any of you know who this "proxy of death" is and what would motivate him to this level of carnage?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 22, 2007)

If you want to make a knowledge religion check and have the skill please roll on invisible castle, I'd prefer knowledge checks and other non-combat checks handled that way. Haros has already made his check.

[sblock=Haros]Seto, the proxy of death, rules the city of Romdeau, favors the scythe, is neutral evil, and has the darkness and death domains. Seto has no known allies among the other god-kings and is often called the Desert Heretic. This is because, unlike most other god kings, he allows open worship of the old gods within his city, especially Monad. He reputedly is very distant to his people and never makes public appearances. Romdeau is said to be in the region called the Bladesedge.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Oct 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
I see no reason I wouldn't disclose that...
[/sblock]



			
				Thalnil said:
			
		

> "Do any of you know who this "proxy of death" is and what would motivate him to this level of carnage?"




"The motive, I can only speculate about with dread. Seto is the proxy of death, god-king of Romdeau. He is a bitter and hateful being, with dominion over darkness and death, and calls no other city or god allies, even those of Purgatory. He is an aloof creature who rarely appears to his people, and is known to turn a blind eye to the worship of the old gods in his city."

Haros turns to the chest. "Given time, I can muster magics that may unlock secrets of what lies within, but I am uncertain if time is a luxury we can afford. Does anyone here have abilities that might allow them to inspect or open this?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2007)

"I could probably blast it to dust," Shard says innocently. "But that might take whatever's inside too."

She looks around, as if just realizing something.

"Where did everyone else go?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 24, 2007)

"Many are still here, and will remain until the sands consume them," Suvarion said as she looked over the corpses of the caravaneers killed in the assault.  "I should guess that perhaps one of those might hold the key to that chest.  Perhaps we might search them, for I feel that we ought to be away from this place before any other emissaries arrive."  She eyed the bulettes for a moment.  "I don't suppose any of you might know how to drive such beasts- for otherwise it is a long walk to the nearest shelter."


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 24, 2007)

_A God-King?  This is more trouble than I have known before.  What would be in a chest in a simple trade caravan that would interest a God-King._  Thalnil thinks to himself more than slightly worried.

"No, I am afraid such beasts are not native from my mountain home.  I agree that haste should be made, if we intend to keep this from a God-King, then I think all of our lives are about to get a lot more... interesting."

"I should also point out there are liquid containers in there as well as some trade wood.  The chest seems to be the most likely thing this Proxy could be after, but we don't know for sure."

Thalnil will make a quick scan of the carnage, are their any survivors other than the PCs?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing in the immediate area. Potential survivors could have escaped in any direction, and most of those that fled early fled while mounted.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2007)

Shard wanders over to the chest and peers down at it.

"I wonder what's in it."

She reaches into her pouch and produces a roll of silk tied with a thin cord. Holding it at each end, she raises the roll to her mouth and bites the cord, then pulls it away. The tie comes open, and the roll comes loose, trailing a flapping end. She grabs it and yanks, unrolling it still more. Embroidered on the thin, sheer fabric are a procession of intricate mystic runes.

The strange girl then lies the silk scroll over the chest and starts to read aloud, each syllable naming a rune; which dissolves from the fabric and twists into the air a few inches over the spot it had occupied...each a slowly undulating shape in black smoke. She finishes the last rune, and claps her hands once. The scroll erupts into green, heatless flame. The floating smoke runes catch fire as well, and burn intensely as the magic takes hold and pries at the adamantine chest with invisible fingers...

(Using my Scroll of Knock that I forgot all about until now. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2007)

Sitting most prominantly within the heavy chest is one right-handed greenish metallic gauntlet with little pieces of luminous volcanic glass adorning the entire piece. A ring sits along the index finger, engraved with words in abyssal. The engraving is very fine, and it would take a true master jeweler to write these words so perfectly.







[sblock=Abyssal]"Like the Eternal Man of Babylonian legend, like Gilgamesh, one thousand plus two hundred years stretches before him."[/sblock]

The other items in the chest are valuable, but more standard fair.

*COINS*
827  platinum  coins  (8,270  gp)​
*GEMS*
amazonite  microcline  (green)  



Spoiler



(9.3  gp)


    brown  spinel  



Spoiler



(754.3  gp)


    elbaite  (green  tourmaline)  



Spoiler



(107.5  gp)


    elbaite  (violet-red  tourmaline)  



Spoiler



(63.7  gp)


    hambergyle  



Spoiler



(52.4  gp)


    jade  (blue and green)  



Spoiler



(92.9  gp)


    moonstone  (blue)  



Spoiler



(106.6  gp)


    mynteer  



Spoiler



(54.3  gp)


    orange  quartz  



Spoiler



(5.9  gp)


    peridotite  (massive  and  granular,  dark  green  with  lighter  veining)  



Spoiler



(954.5  gp)


    zoiste  (brown)  



Spoiler



(116.8  gp)



*WAND*
A simple wooden wand adorned with a symbol of the Virtues (Knowledge: Religion DC 15) 


Spoiler



Cure  Serious  Wounds  (l3,  cl5)  (48  charges) (10,800  gp)



*WONDROUS*
A large velvet sack tied with silk cords.


Spoiler



Bag of Holding (4) (10,000 gp)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2007)

Shard covers her mouth and gasps on seeing the hand...then relaxes a bit when she realizes it's just an empty gauntlet. Not nearly so bad. But it feels very ominous...what about this was so important? What would a god-king want with a trinket? Even if it was magic, it would have to be the highest order of magic to be noticeable beside his vast power.

"Its a hand," she reports weakly. "And a lot of gold and stuff."


----------



## Psion (Oct 26, 2007)

Haros quickly checks to ensure that none of nomads are merchants remain that can be saved. He returns to the stone wagon to caucus with his newfound allies. "There appears to be little left to salvage here, but I suspect that this gauntlet is of great significance." Haros casts another spell to detect for magic. "Some of these items... the wand and the sack, in particular, have a magical aura. I can prepare further magic to identify the items, but it is probably best that we not remain here lest more demons pay us a visit."

Haros continues, "When we are ready, I can use my magic to whisk us to a city in the virtues. There we can seek counsel regarding the significance of this item, and relay the fates of the caravan."

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge religion check:
Knowledge (religion) check (1d20+12=21)

Spellcraft check (for detect magic):
Spellcraft check (1d20+10=12)

Lore check (for anything else it might reveal to me about the gauntlet):
Lore check (1d20+5=23)
(also, I have 5 ranks in decipher script if a synergy bonus is warranted here)

If there is nothing left salvageable, I can also release the bullettes if it won't endanger anyone nearby. I can use animal empathy to calm them if needed.

When the group is ready, I will assist in gathering the items in the wagon and use _wind walk_ to take us to the nearest city in the virtues is closeby, otherwise I will use _teleport_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 26, 2007)

Your knowledge religion check identifies the purpose and word for the wand, though you don't know the caster level (though that should be obvious after using it) or how many charges remain. To know the number of charges you'll need an identify. The wand is a cure serious wounds wand.

The gauntlet has an overwhelming aura, strongest aura being abjuration, but also has strong transmutation, evocation, enchantment, and conjuration auras. Your lore check turns up nothing specific regarding an item like this.

The bag is a moderate conjuration and you can ascertain it's abilities with a little trial and error.


----------



## Wrahn (Oct 26, 2007)

"Will be welcome within the cities?  Especially considering that if one God-King wishes this, then we may be provoking a war."  Says the large Goliath.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Suvarion nodded thoughtfully as the goliath spoke.  She had her own misgivings about entering the city of one of the God-Kings, even those who ruled the Virtues.  But an artifact like this could not be allowed to fall into the wrong hands- and at least for now, the Virtues might offer some shelter.  "I will go with you," she said finally to Haros.  "I cannot think of a place that might be safe to take such a dangerous item, but at least a large city might provide some cover, and perhaps the resources to determine just what it is that we have found here.  Even the most desperate hunter might pause before unleashing beasts like this in the territory of a powerful rival.  For the other items, I have little use- I am ready to travel when you are."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2007)

"I want to see if it's in the book," the young sorceress declares.

Shard plucks a thin leather book from her pouch and leafs through the pages. Despite how few pages there appear to be in the book, she just keeps flipping through more. Finally she stops and squints at it.

[sblock=Knowledge check]Knowledge: Arcana: 20  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1337875 [/sblock]

She looks up then and puts the book away.

"All right, we can go. Where?"


----------



## Psion (Oct 30, 2007)

Haros gathers all the erstwhile companions as well as the treasures and intones a spell. He touches each companion in turn and says "This magic will make us all insubstantial as a dust storm and carry us aloft at great speed. Should you feel the need to land and become substantial again, you need but will it."

[sblock=OOC]
I trust everyone is done with anything they had to do here; Haros casts _wind walk_ to travel to the nearest city of the virtues.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2007)

Your looking at a fairly lengthy trip. The nearest city is many hours away. As the group leaves the stormy sands where the attack happened, the sky clears and you can see the sun in all the glory and painful searing heat. Traveling out of the shade is somewhat dangerous, and requires special preparations (which I assume everyone has some way to cope with?).

Just as the golden city of Castitas crests the horizon the heat of sun seems to cool. A strange feeling floats through the air here, not so dry and sand-strewn as the rest of the world. The sky is a shade bluer here.

[sblock=Knowledge_(the planes)_DC_25]Everything within sight of Castitas is under a minor plane-shifted effect that alters the weather. There is more moisture in the air, and vastly less heat, though this means very little beyond a bit more comfort for most. This generally means that spells with the water or cold subtype are stronger in this region, while spells of the fire subtype are weaker. The very nature of the air here causes minor harm to outsiders of the fire subtype.
[sblock=Knowledge_(the planes)_DC_30]Spells that have the water or cold descriptor function as if the caster is 2 levels higher, while spells with the fire descriptor function as if the caster is 2 levels lower. Summoned creatures with the fire subtype are subject to 1 damage/round, as the very nature of this region tries to hedge them out, though this is harmless to fire creatures that are here in their true form. [/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge_(geography)_DC_20]This region was once called the Sea of Basitus, but has long since been lost to the ages. Now it is known as the Desert of Waves, because the desert here is always moving.[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge_(religion)_DC_20]This is the city of Undine, one of the sisters of the virtues. She is known as the strongest of the sisters in terms of martial combat, and is said to be extremely generous to her people. Undine has the domains of Creation and Water, and is neutral good in nature.
[sblock=Knowledge_(religion)_DC_30]Undine is known as the Life Proxy. Undine has spent generations working to restore the desert around her home to it's original state, but she has not been particularly successful. She keeps a very strong clergy, and a militant one at that. Undine makes appearances before audiences from time to time, and is said to have a very unusual appearance, some calling her a fish or a lizard.[/sblock][/sblock]

As you near the city, you can see that a great deal of damage has been dealt to he western walls. A huge gash has been made in the stone here, roughly 70 feet wide and going up the entire 120 feet of the outer wall.

Upon reaching the city itself, you can see what appears to be the remains of an enormous stone monstrosity that appears to have been toppled a few hundred feet from the wall. This giant golem appears to have been the source of the damage to the fortifications, and it looks like it would take a massive amount of power to both create and destroy such a thing.

As you are seen flying in, a pair of messengers in the form of lantern archons move to greet you. These small beads of light communicate telepathically with the willing, and inquire as to your intentions for coming out this way.

"You who fly above the skies of Castitas, what business do you have here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2007)

"I'm called Shard," the young looking sorceress replies, reaching out with an insubstantial, mistlike hand as it to pet the archon. 

"I'm here to spend money...and find things out... Who are you?"


----------



## Psion (Oct 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Your looking at a fairly lengthy trip. The nearest city is many hours away. As the group leaves the stormy sands where the attack happened, the sky clears and you can see the sun in all the glory and painful searing heat. Traveling out of the shade is somewhat dangerous, and requires special preparations (which I assume everyone has some way to cope with?).




I was assuming being in Gaseous form would cover that. If not, I can teleport.[/sblock]







> As you near the city, you can see that a great deal of damage has been dealt to he western walls. A huge gash has been made in the stone here, roughly 70 feet wide and going up the entire 120 feet of the outer wall.
> 
> Upon reaching the city itself, you can see what appears to be the remains of an enormous stone monstrosity that appears to have been toppled a few hundred feet from the wall. This giant golem appears to have been the source of the damage to the fortifications, and it looks like it would take a massive amount of power to both create and destroy such a thing.



[sblock=OOC]
Does this damage look recent? Do I know of the events that caused it?
[/sblock]







> As you are seen flying in, a pair of messengers in the form of lantern archons move to greet you. These small beads of light communicate telepathically with the willing, and inquire as to your intentions for coming out this way.
> 
> "You who fly above the skies of Castitas, what business do you have here?"



"I am Haros, follower of the Virtues. I come bearing an artifact that appears to be of great value to the death proxy. I seek council with the priests herein."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 31, 2007)

"Who we are or what we serve is not your concern."

Regarding Haros, the damage is definitely recent, and without close inspection there's no way to know what exactly happened.

"We'll take you to the Urn of Noble Purpose."

The two archons form a minor escort, leading you far away from the civilian portions of the city and into the keep proper. You arrive on a huge open balcony roughly 100 feet by 30 feet. A large number of sentries patrol this area wearing various different types of armor and weapons. 

It appears as if the entire castles defenses were called up to meet you, the only notable exception is the private guard of the god-king, which are absent. The soldiers surround the terrace on all sides quickly, taking up positions intent to defend the place.

A 9 foot tall creature bearing extremely heavy plate and a huge shield approaches. You can't make out his face, but it's unlikely that he's human. Once within 20 feet, he starts giving commands that sound much like instructions for a prisoner.

"Six-hundred fourty-five thousand three-hundred and twelve. Be rid of your weapons and remove any latent auras you might have or this meeting won't end well for either of us. Give up your weapons, and remove any helmets or gauntlets magical or otherwise. Once I'm certain that you don't possess the armaments to make war within our holy city, I'll take you to the high priest. I have no intention of letting any sort of trojan horse into my home unless I'm going to burn it."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2007)

Shard looks down at herself, then back at the warrior-thing.

"I only have my staff," she says, "but it won't really matter if you take it away. But I promise not to blow anything up or anything. I usually only do that when people try to hurt me, or if they're doing something I don't like anyway. And you all seem pretty nice."

She glances at the wall.

"Someone knocked over your wall, by the way."


----------



## Psion (Nov 1, 2007)

Haros wonders momentarily what a "trojan horse" is, but relents showing the proper honor. "Will you be minding these? They are of some value and I would _regret_ their loss," haros says, doffing his magical garb and presenting them to the humorless soldier.

Haros awaits the transit.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

"Someone did knock over the wall. Mighty rude of them wasn't it? And yes, I'll mind your equipment. If for no other reason than to make sure it's not used against me."

After everyone makes ready however they intend to, the huge guard captain leads you down into the castle. The path winds around numerous different towers, up and down different paths. You walk on top of a causeway, then end up circling around and coming through just ten feet below on another. You sometimes can look out and see the city, formed of dusty stone and flowing marble. The buildings here are generally domed, some with blooms around the edges.

The guards seem to leave you in bits and pieces, a few breaking off from the formation at each turn. Eventually your left with only 10 guards and the captain. The remaining group are all armed in bronze and gold decorative equipment, though it looks like they keep a steel weapon and shield with them.

After ten minutes of wandering around in what seems like a loop, you arrive in a huge open room, roughly two-hundred feet square and fifty feet high, with huge columns forming an inner ring. Here you can see numerous braziers lighting the room, most dangling from the columns. Lantern archons seem to fly about the upper reaches of the room almost randomly, always moving at full speed from place to place.

The guard captain calls to his men, "You boys are dismissed. The priests can take care of themselves." With that, the decorative soldiers turn about and make their way back in the direction you came from.

Two figures approach. The first is a huge female creature bearing four arms, each holding a blade. Her blueish skin and massive horns are definitely unusual. She is adorned in a hundred different holy symbols, each from a different ancient tribe. She wears a belt of gold and many different bracelets of equally precious metals.

[sblock=knowledge_(the_planes)_(DC_30)]If someone rolls it, this will include information on the race of this character.[/sblock]

[sblock=image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The second figure is much more mundane, if only because she is human. Her skin is also tinted blue, though much less dramatically. She wears a meager gown of linen and nothing more, her only sign of wealth is the symbol in her forehead.

[sblock=image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

The guard captain speaks again, "These are the keepers of the holy word. Know that they are subject only to the governance of our lord."

He then turns to the two figures. "These people came here with the blessing of our lady, but I know not why. They wished to speak with someone here with some authority, so I present them to you."

The human woman steps forward. "We were informed that you would be coming, but our lady did not tell us why. She only asked that you were ushered in. I fear we are quite busy as of late, and cannot greet you as expected company. Who, pray tell, are you? Why have you come?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 1, 2007)

As they encounter the lantern archons, there is a moment of hesitation- for within one mind there is a wall, resolute and unyielding.   As her new companions reply, however, there is realization, and a nod of greeting.  "I am Suvarion, a companion chance-met on the road, joined to these folk in search of answers."  Even in a voice like the wind, she still sounds formal and stilted.  

Once the group reached their landing point, however, her patience was tested- her yearning for answers exceeded.  With a courtly bow to the "captain", she stepped back.  "While I have no ill will, I have faced terrible things- some well-cloaked in courtly or friendly guise.  I shall await outside- those terms, while they might be necessary or even wise, are not ones which I will endure without complaint."  Her cloak belled like wings, and she swept up and back a few paces distance.  "Haros, Shard, Thalnil- I shall wait for thee."

OOC: Unless it has been more than 14 hours, her Overland Flight is still active (and some other things), even without the wind walk.  Her Mind Blank would be up regardless- and she has no particular personal trust of the Virtues; she will wait outside so as not to cause an incident.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2007)

I assume you can act as the retainer for thier equipment that's left behind while they go below.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I assume you can act as the retainer for thier equipment that's left behind while they go below.




OOC: If they would like, Suvarion will gladly "watch the stuff"- either at that spot, if the guards permit, or storing it in her haversack and waiting elsewhere.  

VERY, VERY OOC: She even promises not to grab the whole pile of loot and head for the open desert to start her own city...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2007)

The human woman steps forward. "We were informed that you would be coming, but our lady did not tell us why. She only asked that you were ushered in. I fear we are quite busy as of late, and cannot greet you as expected company. Who, pray tell, are you? Why have you come?"

--

Shard goggles openly at the jewel on the woman's forehead, then reaches up to rub the stone set in her own.

"You have a...thing...like mine!" she blurts. "Only yours is blue. I'm called Shard by the desert people but I don't really know who I am? We came because we think Seto wants...oops, I said his name...we think he wants this item we found, and we didn't know what else to do with it."

"Thank your lady, for us? For letting us in."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

The obvious, "What item?" follows from the huge four armed woman.


----------



## Psion (Nov 2, 2007)

Haros introduces himself calmly. "I am the chamber priest and envoy of the Virtues, Haros. I hail from Claire, though of late I have returned from a caravanserai where I hoped to negotiate on behalf of the Virtues."

"As to what item... it was a gauntlet adorned with a ring with an inscription in an infernal tongue which we have yet to decipher. The caravan was destroyed by a cadre of demonic creatures bent on its recovery, led by an animated creature who proclaimed he acted on behalf of the Death Proxy. It was only by virtue of the actions of a number of talented warriors and wielders of power psychic and arcane, some of which stand before you," Haros says, motioning to his companions "that they did not come to possess it this day. It waits outside with another of our companions."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

The huge horned woman responds, "What sort of animated creature? What sort of power did it weild?"

Then the human responds, "So the proxy of death wished for something found in the wilds of the desert and was denied? My lady will be very pleased. Her knowledge of the raven haired one goes back to her mortal life, and slowing or stopping his efforts is something to be exhalted. Guard captain, go retrieve the other envoy and welcome them here. Please be kind and do act with some haste, I wish to see what it is that Seto was after."

With that, the guard captain heads upstairs to confront anyone that stayed behind. This will take about ten minutes, so there's a bit of time before they reach the waiting party. Supposing Haros and Shard want to continue their conversation with the two priests during that time go ahead.

Else, in 5 minutes, the guard captain arrives at the Urn of Noble Purpose. "You can come down with your wards and equipment. The priests have granted you such permission, and I'm not one to oppose them. Follow me and I'll take you down to the temple below. Bring the others equipment as well, there's something among that they want to see I think."


----------



## Psion (Nov 2, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The huge horned woman responds, "What sort of animated creature? What sort of power did it weild?"
> 
> Then the human responds, "So the proxy of death wished for something found in the wilds of the desert and was denied? My lady will be very pleased. Her knowledge of the raven haired one goes back to her mortal life, and slowing or stopping his efforts is something to be exhalted. Guard captain, go retrieve the other envoy and welcome them here. Please be kind and do act with some haste, I wish to see what it is that Seto was after."




Regarding the horned woman, Haros amplifies on the information about the Dark Figure. "He claimed to serve Seto, but be ignorant of what the object of the search was. The being was, it appeared, animating the body of a soldier who had fallen, but took on a different appearance... almost as if it were more akin to a lich reshaping a new vessel than a mere animation. The creature was able to become ethereal, and hurled a potent mind blade at me before it was defeated," Haros offers, rubbing his side that was a painful injury mere hours earlier.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

"Sister, do you think it could be one of his knights?"

"It is a distinct possibility. Haros, what happened when the creature was defeated?"


----------



## Psion (Nov 2, 2007)

Haros reminisces briefly. "The being was rent by spell and the acidic tendrils of a beast of the id. When the dust cleared, the bodily remains of the soldier--or the creature it had become--were absent, but the soldier's gear was left behind."


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 2, 2007)

The goliath remains quiet, agreeing to go with group mostly because he doesn't have a better plan and he doesn't know them and this could be important.  Content to observe and remain silent, he follows in the rear of the group.

The captain's request for disarmament makes him hesitate for a moment, letting the hand out of his immediate protection troubled him, but given the Virtues reputation he found it unlikely that the hand was in danger from them.  He was interested in what the priests had to say and not entirely sure that a well woven story couldn't still be dangerous.  So he reluctantly parted with his weapons and followed the large captain into the city.

The girl, Shard, was by appearances Sun-touched and it disturbed him that that kind of power was in her hands, she did not seem inherently dangerous, but nearly anything could set off one of the sun-touched.  Haros seemed to be honest, which was good.  He was more than willing to hand off this hand to the Virtues or Haros if the God-King did not immediately sense something wrong.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 2, 2007)

"So then you did not see the creature's remains?"

"It may be one of them then. You have had personal experience with their kind sister, please do tell them what you know."

The huge creature pauses, bites her lower lip briefly, then sighs before speaking.

"I have fought against a creature that could slip in and out of our world as simply as you might open a door. They fade from vision, then re-appear only to strike again and again. Even if you can destroy them, they do not seem to die. A week later, or maybe as soon as a day, it would come back to strike again."

"The creature I fought did not use a mind-blade however. This creature used powers of the mind and magic. I later would find that other such creatures may exist with different weapons."

The human woman finishes the explanation. "Our lady informed us that the creatures served the death proxy when Iantia here joined our order. We gave her asylem from the attacks of the creature. It made one more attempt on her life, and was driven off, not seen since. These wraiths are all said to serve Seto as his knights. There are whispers that these loyal minions are what keeps the death proxy safe from war. He is called the desert heretic for his open love of the old gods, but those that raise weapons against his home are soon found dead, assassinated by his loyal servants."

"Further complicating our relations with the proxy of death, his goals are not that different than our own. On some strange level, he seems to wish to make the world flourish and bloom again. It is in his methods and actions that we reject him. He is definitely a strange one, not ally nor enemy to most."

All explanations aside, "Let us hope that you are not entangled with such a creature. They are relentless."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> With that, the guard captain heads upstairs to confront anyone that stayed behind. This will take about ten minutes, so there's a bit of time before they reach the waiting party. Supposing Haros and Shard want to continue their conversation with the two priests during that time go ahead.
> 
> Else, in 5 minutes, the guard captain arrives at the Urn of Noble Purpose. "You can come down with your wards and equipment. The priests have granted you such permission, and I'm not one to oppose them. Follow me and I'll take you down to the temple below. Bring the others equipment as well, there's something among that they want to see I think."




Suvarion had dropped into a meditative trance nearly as soon as the others left- the time had passed, truly, as but an instant.  Once the guard captain returned, her mind was drawn back to the waking world, and only the briefest flicker of her eyelashes hinted at the shift.  She gave another, deeper, bow in the captain's direction, and gathered the remaining gear.  "Lead on," she called.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2007)

"It said it recognized my aura," Shard says abruptly, snapping out of a dazed look. "It asked me if it killed me before."

She shrugs at that. "I didn't know. I guess it might have. How are you two sisters, when one of you is big and has four arms, and the other is smaller and has a thing in her head?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 3, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Suvarion had dropped into a meditative trance nearly as soon as the others left- the time had passed, truly, as but an instant.  Once the guard captain returned, her mind was drawn back to the waking world, and only the briefest flicker of her eyelashes hinted at the shift.  She gave another, deeper, bow in the captain's direction, and gathered the remaining gear.  "Lead on," she called.




The guard captain takes you down the long winding path back to the cathedral below. It takes about 5 minutes to complete the journey. On the way he only makes one strange comment, "You know, two days ago we wouldn't have to act like this."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "It said it recognized my aura," Shard says abruptly, snapping out of a dazed look. "It asked me if it killed me before."
> 
> She shrugs at that. "I didn't know. I guess it might have. How are you two sisters, when one of you is big and has four arms, and the other is smaller and has a thing in her head?"




"You are a strange one... and your story is equally odd."

"The sisterhood refers to all of the female priests of the virtues. We are all sisters by the god kings divine gifts. Much like many monks or male priests call each other brothers. It is true though that I share a great deal of fondness for Dian, as she has been my mentor as I follow the path of righteousness in this world. I love her as much as I would my own blood."

"This 'thing' is simply a psionic item that gifts me with the graces of some of the great wisdom of our lady. I know not what that odd thing is coming out of your head."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2007)

"Oh," Shard says, a little disappointed at the pedestrian nature of the device. "Mine's...stuck in me. I know I'm not right... I..."

Her voice changes in register, and her bearing changes to become straighter, more confident. An expression of despondence washes over her face, making her seem momentarily older...

_"...I was pulled from the forge half-wrought, half-made and quenched in the blood of the army I slew..."_

Then she returns to normal...or at least to how she was before.

"...the desert people called me Crystal at first, but then they called me Shard. Because their sooth said I was broken," she confides. "But they helped me. Then they asked me to go..."

Shard breaks into a wobbly smile as she looks back at the others.

"It's nice to be around people who aren't afraid of me."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

Shocked a bit by the distractingly different personality, the priests seem a bit more on guard.

"Should we be afraid of you?"

When the green gauntlet is brought down to the cathedral the two priests ask that it be brought to an alter behind them and set upon it.

"This altar is the Urn of Wisdom Unbound. It was created to help guide the path of the priests."

After the item is set, the two sisters take positions on opposite sides of it (one east, one west) and concentrate for two minutes in silence. Once this is done they both stand up. The larger one picks her four blades off the ground and looks down at the item with what can only be described as greed. The human looks up at the giant and is in shock, eyes wide open.

"The artifact has tempted Iantia! Captain I'm going to need your help!"

*Initiatives*
Haros 20
Suvarion 19
Dian 18
Shard 16
Thalnil 12
Iantia 10
Guard Captain 5

First a surprise round ensues for Iantia alone. She drops one of her blades and grabs Dian with an open hand. Dian is not armed and can't take the attack of opportunity. Iantia attempts to grapple her with just the hand (taking the -20 penalty to grappling to not be  considered in a grapple). Iantia wins this check, and now Dian is in her hand.

"Dian, sister, I need to take this outside the city. Please do not object."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2007)

(do we have our gear back by now?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2007)

Shard thumps her staff on the ground and points it at Iantia.

"Put your sister down!"

A crackling black bolt of energy bursts from the sapphire and sizzles across the room directly at the blue, four-armed giantess!

(Ray of Enfeeblement! +9 to hit with a ranged touch. 1d6+5 as a penalty to target strength. Also! On review of the past, I find that while I have been leaving rolls up to you, others have been using Invisible Castle. Do you have a preference?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a mild preference that the player rolls because it makes my job slightly easier, but in general I don't mind any particular method.


----------



## Psion (Nov 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
Oy! And we haven't had a chance to rest yet, have we?
[/sblock]Haros appears genuinely stunned by this turn of events. Hesitant to do harm to such hallowed figures, Haros quickly formulates a plan that he hopes will prevent further discord. He rushes past the guard until he thinks he is close enough and says "We make our fate sister; let us not be swept along with it," as he begins to intone a spell.[sblock=actions]
Move up to M11 and casts _Mass Resurgence_ (grants new save against an effect the victim is under) to include Iantia.

If this does, in fact, allow a new save, I will expend my psychic focus and use my fate domain ability to grant her a +12 to the roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 4, 2007)

OOC: has Iantia actually grabbed the gauntlet yet, or has she just grabbed Dian (thus leaving the gauntlet lying on the altar)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 4, 2007)

She just has Dian.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 4, 2007)

"_So much for finding shelter in the Virtues,_" Suvarion thought with the mental equivalent of a heavy sigh.  Still, if this item could tempt even such a being, perhaps they were the right ones to take custody of it- for none of her companions had been ensnared (yet).  She exerted her will upon the very air itself, moving pieces of this great puzzle...

OOC: [sblock] Overland Flight, Personal Mind Blank, Dispelling Buffer, and Inertial armor should still be  active (all 14+ hours).  Initial PP 68 of 221, HP 48 of 64; move (airborne by a foot or so) to P 12, expend psionic focus to manifest Quickened Telekinetic Force, snatching up the gauntlet and pulling it towards her (it says 20 feet per round, so I'd guess 10 feet in her remaining action, putting it at roughly L 8 from the center of the altar).  PP left now 57 (68 -11). [/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 5, 2007)

Thalnil is surprised by the four armed giantesses turn, hoping that a servant of the virtues can be reasoned with, but fearing that they will have to shed blood in this holy place, Thalnil draws his blade and moves forward.

Shouting as loud as he can, "STOP THIS!  YOU ARE THROWING AWAY EVERYTHING!" then slight less loud "Do not make us stop you."

Speaking loudly, but not shouting.  "Put your weapons down and your sister and let us talk about this."

[sblock=OOC]
HP 109 (of 148)
AC 23
PP 27 (of 58)

Moves up to H11 as a move action, drawing his blade as part of that action.  He will ready an action to pursue her if she attempts to leave.

I changed the color of his speech because the gray I was using could be hard to read on the dark background.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 5, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Haros 20
Suvarion 19
Dian 18
Shard 16
Thalnil 12
Iantia 10
Guard Captain 5

*Haros:* Haros attempts his mass resurgence, but Iantia resists the resurgence preventing the second save. (Was a great idea though.)

*Suvarion:* Suvarion wills the gauntlet away from the huge woman. (Also very clever.)

*Dian:* Dian casts a protective ward on herself, or at least tries. She makes her concentration check and succeeds in bringing up a shield of faith.

*Shard:* Your target your ray of enfeeblement poorly and the attack doesn't land (nat 1).

*Thalnil:* You move into position ready to act.

*Iantia:* Succeeds on the opposed grapple check to move with sister in tow with the -20 penalty. She yells across the room at Suvarion *"Give me the hand! I mean nothing ill, but it must be taken away before Undine notices it. She will surely want it destroyed!"*

She attempts to move after Suvarion, going north around the altar and then around the pillars. At the end of her move she uses a spell-like ability. (Spellcraft DC 19 to recognize) She grows slightly in size from the spell.

*Guard Captain:* "Fighting in the cathedral! And started by our own no less. I'm sorry my-lady but I cannot tolerate this!" He charges, able to avoid the reach of the giantess by just enough to avoid any early attack on her part. During his movement he unsheathes a large sized greatsword. He attacks with the broad-side, attempting to deal subduel damage. He hits, dealing 27 points of non-lethal damage.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 6, 2007)

"Haros, catch!"  Suvarion knew that her power could not bring the gauntlet to her before the large woman arrived- but another of her compatriots was closer, and already she had some trust in his abilities.

OOC: Too sick for lots of flavor text right now.  I hope this works...- maybe he can delay, then fling it to Thalnil or Shard (high stakes keep-away).  Far hand can get the gauntlet to Haros' square.  Then take 5 foot step to O 13, getting another pillar between her and Iantia


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2007)

Shard pouts and changes tactics. She murmurs under her breath and draws herself up a bit, staring imperiously across the room at the giantess.

_"Iantia,_ she says, and her voice sounds to everyone as if it was being spoken directly into their ears from immediately in front of them. Strong and resonant, forceful in a way that her normal voice couldn't begin to be. _you know what you are doing is wrong. Greed. Corruption. Your mind is clouded.*Surrender now* and you will be cleansed of the taint that has perverted your judgement._"

(Voice of the Dragon! Using the Suggestion power on the bold words. DC 21 will save.)


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 6, 2007)

Thalnil is concerned by the violence, seeing the hand in the hand of his allies, he rushes to try to close off the giantess route of escape.

[sblock=OOC]Double move to S10.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 8, 2007)

Psion, do you have an action for Haros?


----------



## Psion (Nov 8, 2007)

[Sblock=Actions]
Haros will delay for Suvarion moving the Gauntlet to him and then use the _Boots of Big Stepping_ to move to A10.
[/sblock]

Haros delays momentarily considering what to do next when he sees the gauntlet flying towards him. He waits for the gauntlet to come to him, catches it, and then shimmers out of existence... only to reappear in the west hallway.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 9, 2007)

*Initiatives*
Suvarion 19
Haros
Dian 18
Shard 16
Thalnil 12
Iantia 10
Guard Captain 5

*Suvarion:* Throws the gauntlet and takes cover.

*Haros:* Haros takes the gauntlet and activates his boots to make a movement to the other end of the room.

*Dian:* Tries to cast another spell, but fails her concentration check losing the casting.

*Shard:* Shard attempts to magically persuade the giantess, but the effect does not overcome her will save.

*Thalnil:* Thalinil charges through the room to the other side.

*Iantia:* Iantia calls out, *"Do not be mistaken, we must get the artifact outside of the city. Only darkness will fall if we leave it here!"* She takes a 5 foot step and takes her full attack action against the guard captain. Two attacks with her main hand hit, one of her off-hand attacks crits, and everything else is deflected. The first two attacks deal 30 and 29 points of damage. The critical hit deals 58 points of damage. The combined strikes seriously wound the guard captain, but he's still standing at the end of it.

*Guard Captain:* Not able to step out of the reach of Iantia, he takes his full attack action but fights defensively and makes use of combat expertise to increase his defenses. Only his primary swing hits, dealing 24 points of non-lethal damage. *"Dian, I'm going to need some help myself! Iantia is far too strong!"*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2007)

Shard scowls and looks at her staff.

"No...we're not supposed to kill her...she's just confused."

She pauses.

"Maybe a little."

The crystal in her forehead burns with white light as she lifts a hand and makes a grabbing gesture.

Dust in the air around Iantia stirs as an invisible -something- passes through it, coalescing around her and holding her as tightly as a gigantic, powerful hand might.

(Telekinesis! Used to initiate a grapple manuever. Assuming caster level is still 15...that gives a grapple bonus of +25. This makes my TK roll: 32  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1365886 )


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=Spoiler-Don't Read Unless You Want an Out of Game Explanation]Since initiating this combat has slowed us down a bit more than I'd like (I expected it to be over more quickly, and expected activity to be a bit higher), I'm going to expediate things with a little D-E-M to skip to a more important part of plot development.[/sblock]

Shard wrestles Dian free from the giantess, Dian then touches the giantess with a paralyzing spell.

A few seconds later a brilliant flash of light appears next to Iantia. The light takes a full round to disappate, but when it's over you can see a powerful human-looking woman standing next to Iantia. This new figure has long blond hair, though her hairline seems to reveal more forehead than one would usually see. She wears platemail made of mithral, and has four greatswords strapped to her back (two on the left side, two on the right). This strange armament seems a bit much.

The figure lays a hand on Iantia, and the giantess falls to the ground asleep. Dian seems to be smiling from ear to ear. "My lady! It is excellent to see you awake!"

The human woman has a fairly deep voice, not manly, but as if it came from a larger creature (similar to Iantia's voice in depth). "Dian, you're sister will need extended care. The artifact has embedded... something... in her concious. Please take care of her." She then steps to the guard captain and rests one of her hands on his shoulder. A round later the vast majority of his wounds appear to have closed, though there seems to still be some injury to him. Haros and Shard identify that she cast the Heal spell.

"I'm sorry that I could not greet you myself. I heard that powerful _walkers_ had come to my city. I also had an idea what _might_ have been involved. I am surprised, however, that the _twins_ were not able to handle the situation themselves."

"I am Undine."

She pauses briefly and looks over the group.

"I'm afraid that you come at an ill time. I can feel that the eyes of darkness have been cast upon my homeland. Even now factions of the darkness march on this citadel. My allies are distant and still have not recovered from an ancient battle in which one of our other cities was destroyed." Shard feels an eye on her, though there is no motion or look from Undine herself.

"I was witness to what the Urn revealed of the gauntlet. That hand, and it is a hand, belonged to a creature that lived before any of the god kings. That is the hand of Demrichai the Ashtalarian, the demon king. Long before this world was a desert, the Ashtalarian armies marched on this world. What I know now is that at some point, Demrichai was victim to an accident of some sort. Something pierced his soul, and in his moment of weakness his lieutenants turned on him greedy to consume his power. They killed him, devouring his innards, and with the aid of an ancient mortal Kingsmage they sealed his soul into what remained of his skin and bones. That hand is one such artifact."

She pauses from the description.

"I'm sure you have questions. Perhaps it would be easiest if I answered them myself. If you wish, I can have rooms within the citadel readied for you to rest. I imagine your battle with the wraith and this conflict here have worn on your strength."

*XP for the last encounter was 450 each*


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 13, 2007)

Seeing the giantess's blades rip into the captain, Thalnil steels himself to shed blood, but is relieved when the situation is resolved without her destruction.

Undine's appearance surprises him him, being in the actual presence of a god(dess)-Queen, is a momentous event, but strangely not as awe inspiring as he assumed it would be.  Perhaps it is seeing the actual being somehow removes a layer of mystic from it.

"I am Thalnil from the Goliaths of Sealin Tor.  I apologize for any sorrow that our bringing this artifact to you may have caused.  If you can not deal with this, then I imagine it falls to us, as the care takers to deal with it."

"To that end, I do have several questions.  Is there something in the Giantesses make up that makes her vulnerable to the Hands manipulation?  If not, then why did it not try it on one of us?  Is it's mental manipulation something we should expect?"

"Your... peer, the proxy of death, has come seeking this thing, it seems likely to me he is seeking the other parts as well.  Do you know of any reason he would be doing this?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> "I am Thalnil from the Goliaths of Sealin Tor.  I apologize for any sorrow that our bringing this artifact to you may have caused.  If you can not deal with this, then I imagine it falls to us, as the care takers to deal with it."




"I'm afraid that while I would normally take that task off your hands, things here are going to take a turn for the worse very soon." She seems to smile very slightly with that statement.



> "To that end, I do have several questions.  Is there something in the Giantesses make up that makes her vulnerable to the Hands manipulation?  If not, then why did it not try it on one of us?  Is it's mental manipulation something we should expect?"




"Poor Iantia... so many years of peace spoiled in an instant. The Urn of Wisdom Unbound appears to have acted as an amplifier, increasing the strength of the gauntlets voice. I suspect that, under normal circumstances, the manipulative powers of the hand are weak. Items created from demon souls are rarely perfect, and they decay over time. The folley of the kingsmage, as it's known. Or rather... as it was known." She pauses briefly then raises her right hand slightly. "Would you be interested in hearing the voice?"



> "Your... peer, the proxy of death, has come seeking this thing, it seems likely to me he is seeking the other parts as well.  Do you know of any reason he would be doing this?"




"I don't know if any other 'parts' exist, at least on this world. Seto is a strange one... I know his eye is on this city even now, though he isn't the one I'm worried about."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2007)

Shard becomes very quiet when Undine appears and seems both fascinated by, and uncomfortable in the presence of, the transcendent humanoid that has come among the group. While she avoids looking directly at Undine, she can't quite look away either.

"Death honors the dead," she murmurs to Thalnil. "He's part of the world, though all fear him."

Then she looks guiltily up at Undine and for a moment locks eyes...just an instant before she jerks away as if burned.

"I'm sorry," she says after the goddess has spoken. "It's rude not to say who I am. I dropped my name, and it broke...but I'm called Shard when I'm called at all."

She pauses, then adds, "I'm glad everything's all right here."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2007)

"Shard? I would think you should have a more apt name than that."

She pauses for a second before pulling a small crystal shard from under her belt.

"I have a gift for you. This little piece belonged to someone who like yourself had a similar crystal buried in his body. This one was concealed in his chest. Know that he was corrupt, serving under Drevin. He was defeated by a group of my warriors after a long fought battle in the deserts to the south. I am not certain if there is a connection between the two of you, but I feel compelled to give you this."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 13, 2007)

As soon as Undine made her appearance, Suvarion realized that the fight was over- but the situation, it seemed, was far from resolved.  The physical presence of one of the God-Kings was deeply unsettling, and Suvarion wondered idly if her mental wards could hedge out such a being.  In the first few moments of the meeting, she moved to stand beside her new-found companions- almost but not quite _behind_ them.  She listened intently as Undine told them of the item, and searched deeply within her own mind to see if any of the events or personages were known to her.  At last, though, she spoke (and she was more than a bit pleased to hear that her voice wavered not a bit, despite the audience she addressed.  "Is there anyplace that you might know where we could find out more about this thing? _Can_ it be broken, do you think?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2007)

Shard is taken aback by the offer, but doesn't seem otherwise surprised by the stone. Indeed she's more curious than anything as she comes forward and reaches out for it, head slightly tilted and eyes distant, like one trying to listen to a quiet sound, or remember something long forgotten.


----------



## Psion (Nov 14, 2007)

Haros shows the proper reverence. "Lady Undine, I am Haros, your humble servant, initiated of Claire but drinking of all the Virtues. It is my honor to take rest here, and I, at least, offer my services in whatever needs done to protect the city, the Virtues, and their people."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> At last, though, she spoke (and she was more than a bit pleased to hear that her voice wavered not a bit, despite the audience she addressed.  "Is there anyplace that you might know where we could find out more about this thing? _Can_ it be broken, do you think?"




"There are many places burried beneath the sands where ancient sorcerer's and monsters still rest. The truth is that as much as I wish to revitalize this world, the world has long been attempting to seal away the monsters below. Even as we speak, the only other active virtue is Kareel, who does battle with just such a creature. He is attempting to put to rest a monster created of the old gods folley. If you like, I could point you in his direction."

"There was also a place that I've been to in my youth that may provide considerable insight into the events of the demon wars. This location was called the monolith of water, and is not too far from here. Even now that fragment of the demon wars can still be seen, just barely jutting out of the sands. Magic does not function normally within the walls, so great care must be taken. I can also provide you with the means to navigate there."

She now attempts to answer the question about destroying the hand.

"The item is rather powerful, and despite it's evil origins it might still have some use for good. If you do wish to be rid of it, simply leave it to the desert and it will be reclaimed in time."

She pauses briefly, then smiles while saying, "You will need to destroy it in the place it was forged! You will need to travel to Mount Doom and toss it into the fires of Mordor!" After seeing the stern scowls and disapproval from everyone around her Undine changes her tone. "Er... I'm sorry that was a joke. Maybe it's not that funny."

"More realistically, the item _should_ eventually lose the last of its power. A disjunction would weaken the magic around the gauntlet, but the item will recover. Shattering the gauntlet should be fairly easy, a big man like my guard captain or Thalnil here can probably accomplish the deed with a sufficiently strong weapon. Note, however, that this is only the frame for the energy - not the soul itself."

"Destroying the frame would not destroy the demonic energy inside. It may stop Seto in his tracks, if he simply wants the item as a personal tool. However, imagine that trapped within every inch of the gauntlet is a living creature which must exert a great deal of force to breathe. With every breath, the prison chokes off most of the creature's strength, acting as a filter and limiting the amount of power drifting out into the world. The creature will breath until he no-longer has the strength to breath again. Then he will die. If you shatter the prison, the monster within will be able to breathe freely."

Undine makes her own recommendation, "If you are leary, shatter it or cast it to the winds or leave it here in this place and forget about it. This worlds fate is likely sealed. Enjoy what lives you have, and try to make yourself happy for as long as you can. Be mortal. Don't meddle in the affairs of those that have already chosen a single line of fate. Live freely and forget you were ever involved in the affairs of gods and demons."

"...or..."

"Take the hand and use it. It is of evil origin, certainly. However, the forces of righteousness are on their last leg. This world will be completely forsaken sooner than you can imagine if nothing is done. If more heroes do not rise to face the darkness, we will pass into the night. A weapon is a weapon, and the true enemy is all around us."

She smiles again, this time even wider than before. "I wonder how my words will land."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Haros shows the proper reverence. "Lady Undine, I am Haros, your humble servant, initiated of Claire but drinking of all the Virtues. It is my honor to take rest here, and I, at least, offer my services in whatever needs done to protect the city, the Virtues, and their people."




"Yes, and you are clearly welcome here Haros. Know that you are free to use my city as much as you would be in my sister's home. Know that whatever services you offer, we will try to meet you in kind."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Shard is taken aback by the offer, but doesn't seem otherwise surprised by the stone. Indeed she's more curious than anything as she comes forward and reaches out for it, head slightly tilted and eyes distant, like one trying to listen to a quiet sound, or remember something long forgotten.




The crystal has a familiar magical aura, and a warmth that can be likened to sitting around a warm hearth on a cold night.

(There's also going to be a note for you in the OOC thread.)


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 14, 2007)

Thalnil listens to his companions questions and the associated answers, surprised none of them wished to hear the voice of the hand.  After consideration, the large man answers, "If hearing the demon's voice poses no danger, then yes, I would like to hear what we are dealing with."

"As for our actions, well I for one do not want to see this world fall, however, using objects of evil tend to come at a great price to the user and those around him or her, historically.  If you are saying that in order to save with world, we will need to pay that price, then that is a mighty feat you put before us and a mighty price to pay as well.  I am not given to abrupt decisions, particularly on such weighty matter, so I think what is best to do is consider it carefully and discuss it with my new fate-borne companions."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 14, 2007)

"What price are we each willing to pay for what we want? I'm afraid that I still have a bit of the Battle-Maiden's spirit in me. My path is set, however, so I will not dwell on it. You're wisdom surpasses your age Thalnil."

With that, Undine asks for the Gauntlet from Haros. She moves it to the urn location, and asks those that want to hear to stand in a circle around the urn. She puts both of her palms out, facing the gauntlet, and asks everyone to close their eyes.

(My attachment is a sound file for this "event." Feel free to listen to it, and tell me if you can't use it for any reason.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Suvarion carefully stood back, letting any who wished to do so to hear the thing's "voice".  She stood in thought, considering what they had been told.  Surely, they ought not to simply destroy the hand, even if they could- but to step forth and use its power was equally dangerous.  This was not a decision to make in haste- perhaps they might find more answers at this "monolith of water" that was mentioned- once the others had done their part she could see what might lie ahead...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2007)

Shard joins the circle around the Urn, still toying with the crystal in her hand. She makes a squinchy face of concentration as she listens.

"It's all right," she tells anyone not listening. "She's not letting it do anything...but it's hard to understand. Something about 'ordered,' and 'kill them all...'"

She shrugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2007)

(DOOM! Are we unsure where to go from here? I could do something wacky and provoke reactions. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2007)

(I'll move forwards a bit, I know pathfinder is still around somewhat, and Psion has been a board regular as long as I have. If anyone wants to drop out of the game or anything similar please inform me at some point.)

After meeting the high priests and even the god of this holy city, you are permitted to use some rather exotic barracks to rest and recupperate. The rooms are rather large (designed to accomodate creatures of up to huge size) with sandstone floor, walls, and ceilings. The main room is roughly ninety feet to a side, and contains a number of oversized couches. A large fountain adorns the center of the room.

The three adjoining rooms are each approximately fifty feet on a side and contain massive beds with stepping stairs designed to lead human-sized races to the mattress. The room has both windows overlooking the huge sandy city, and curtains to enclose the room in a maroon-like hue, should someone wish to block out the light. 

The hustle of the streets below seems to flow into the evening. Humans and elans comprise a large portion of the population, augmented by a handful of more exotic races. The bazaar is not particularly different from any other one among the great cities. There is a notable but distant ring of bells every hour to mark the hour.

A latrine with "spaces" for creatures of various sizes is across the hall from the main room, and serves its purposes for this suite and another nearby. The entire facility seems to have been constructed to deal with various different races.

While these amenities are somewhat enormous, they are otherwise fairly ordinary. Certainly not the resting place of paupers, but nothing too impressively regal. You are essentially left to your own devices within the rooms for the night.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2007)

Shard explores the barracks like a cat might a strange room. She paces the walls, looks under the mattresses, peers out the windows, tucks herself into little hiding places in the curtains and at the edges of the carpets. Finally she seems satisfied and climbs up onto a mattress where she prowls restlessly back and forth.

"Does anyone want to do anything?" she calls to the others plaintively.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2007)

(Part 1 of the restart, more to come later.)

Four somewhat uneventful days pass in the city of water. During that time Thalnil and Suvarion leave the city in search of the Monolith of Water in search of clues as to the history of the gauntlet uncovered earlier. Both Shard and Haros remain in the city, asking questions and exploring the curious and unfamiliar city-state.

Undine 'rests' for those three days, and the guard captain visits the remaining pair to explain a bit of the circumstances surrounding the city over the past months. This explanation occurs one night prior.

"Lady Undine acts as the source of our wealth and prosperity here. Her sisters and the arch-knight Kareel act in similar manners with there respective homes. You may have been aware of this much. The gods sustain us, and have for nearly a thousand years now."

"Seventy years ago, the forces of the dark union assaulted two of the other bastions of safety and killed two of the virtues. During that battle, all seven virtues participated, and all but Kareel were injurred. The gods of darkness recovered rather quickly from their own wounds, using their own people as fuel for their divine power. The sisters of the virtues, however, continue to sustain our prosperity despite the circumstances. In doing so, their injuries are slow to heal. Claire and Undine are both mostly recovered, while the others still need a great deal more time. That traitor goddess, Priscilla, inflicted damage to them that cannot be undone."

"A few nights ago, a great dreadnought attacked our city. To the best of our knowledge, it was created by the mechanists of Gnomeregan. They serve their dark lord Mechanus who we had assumed was not interrested in the outside world. Has our weakness become so obvious to the outside world that even the gnomes are now attacking us to test their mechanations?"

"Regardless, I'm glad that you have arrived and the lady has awakened. There are those who suspect another attack is coming. Our diviners speak of many eyes watching our city. I fear that you may still face danger even here..."

That said, the group is introduced to various different members of the city.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoever is holding onto the gauntlet feels it becoming more and more excited each passing day. Despite efforts to store the item in haversacks, chests, and other devices, it always seems to find its way out by some set of circumstances. When observed, there is nothing out of the ordinary about the item, but when unobserved strange things seem to happen. Boxes fall over, shelves shift, etc. The voice, however, remains silent.

*Haros and Shard:* On the third day in the city, a messenger arrives. Someone by the name of Harland Skarald wants to speak to you both. He claims to reside in the lower districts, just below the southernmost tower along the outermost walls of the city. He gives an alias, "Anton" and general directions, but he does not give an inclination of his intentions. He mentions that he will be available "any hour, except noon."


----------



## Psion (Dec 18, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Haros and Shard:* On the third day in the city, a messenger arrives. Someone by the name of Harland Skarald wants to speak to you both. He claims to reside in the lower districts, just below the southernmost tower along the outermost walls of the city. He gives an alias, "Anton" and general directions, but he does not give an inclination of his intentions. He mentions that he will be available "any hour, except noon."




[sblock=OOC]Did this messenger deliver the message to both of us at the same time? If not, I will make sure to confer with Shard first.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

It was addressed to the both of you, though if you want to talk about it first you're obviously free.


----------



## Psion (Dec 19, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I guess my question was whether we were together when it was delivered. If not, I will Seek out shard and see what she has to say.[/sblock]

(To Shard):

"Have you met this Harland yet? Considering the suddenness of the last escapade and the apparent woeful influence of the gauntlet, I am wary."

"I'd like to cast a divination before we meet with him. Are you interested in any other measures?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

"I wonder why not noon," Shard answers obliquely. She's staring out the window at the splendid skyline of the city outside. Sunbleached stucco and stone, rounded domelike roofs, tall minarets that reached like delicate fingers into the sky.

"What happens at noon?"

Before Haros can answer, she answers herself.

"Lunch."

With that, Shard turns around. "He must run a food shop! Or someplace they serve lunch at! He can't afford to leave it during the busiest time."

She nods and drives a fist thoughtfully into her palm.

"A secretive lunchman who wants to talk to us. We must be very careful. You do your thingy...we should go there at noon. Can you be done divining...by noon?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

(I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

Which divination did you want to use?


----------



## Psion (Dec 20, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Which divination did you want to use?




[sblock=OOC]Sure, ask me before I get a chance to massage around my spell list. [/sblock]

Haros will cast divination.

He will also spend 10 minutes and a turning attempt to establish a _Divine Ward_ (feat, PHBII) with Shard.

Edit:
Haros will also cast Divine Insight (sense motive) and Contingent Energy Resistance.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2007)

Your divination gives you the following result: 

Harm can come in knowing the truth, but not in asking the questions, woe to those who bring the chaos of unmaking.

*Knowledge Religion:* "Chaos of Unmaking" is a rather rare phrase used to describe Slaadi, an old god of chaos and madness that steals the secrets uncovered by mankind.

*Divine Insight:* The message is 3 parts. The first and last refer to the dangers of learning too much, which will bring down the claw of the great Slaadi. The middle refers to the actual event ahead, and that you should go forward willing to ask questions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

The location of this "Anton" or the man named "Harland Skarrald" proves somewhat difficult to find. After working through the webs of the local garrisons, you locate small ragged tent just below the southernmost tower. The tarp is a mossy green and it appears rather vacant. While at first it looks to be something of a begger's hole, your first glance at the doorway reveals that the outside is rather misleading. 

The tent appears to be a gateway to something akin to a stone tunnel. The walls are lit by cold-fire of orange and yellow hues, and the stone that makes up this tunnel looks extremely well worked.

The strange appearance and method yields some obvious questions. Most likely, what you are looking at is a portal that connects the tents entrance to a tunnel somewhere else. The lack of any presence within or outside the tent raises certain other questions. It may well be that whoever invited you here really didn't expect you to show up at noon.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

Shard peeks inside, frowns, and looks at the hovel's outside again. Then peeks.

She looks at Haros.

"It's not a tent. I mean...it's a tent here. But not there." The young-looking sorceress rolls her eyes and grimaces. "Just look!"

When he has, she asks, "What do you think it means? Do you think She knows about this?"

By 'She,' Haros knows Shard refers to Undine...she seems to avoid speaking her name lightly.


----------



## Psion (Dec 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looks at Haros.
> 
> "It's not a tent. I mean...it's a tent here. But not there." The young-looking sorceress rolls her eyes and grimaces. "Just look!"
> 
> ...




"That's a good question... one that I don't know the answer to. The influence of the god kings is great in their domain, but as you know from our last escapade, some things go unnoticed."

Edit: [sblock=OOC]Would any of my knowledges reveal anything about the extent to which Undine might know what goes on in her domain, and whether it can be shielded from?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2007)

God-Kings are not particularly omnicient, so there's no guarantee she has any idea what's there. However, it is within her city, so she could know by normal means.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2007)

Assuming someone pokes their head in, they find that the tent seems to be the equivelent of an oversized bag of holding, or a strange portable hole, or perhaps something akin to the magnificent mansion spell.

After wandering through the first hundred feet of the self-contained environment, you find yourself in what appears to be an oversized study. The walls are ringed with thirty foot high bookshelves, each containing numerous tomes that all look to be a bit larger than necessary. They all lack proper notation on the bindings, and every tome is bound in the same greenish colored fabric.

A man with a wreath of ragged white hair wrapped around his head comes running towards you from the opposite side of the room. "Figures that you'd choose to come at the one damn time I told you not to? My name's Sullivan. Sullivan Davis. I'm the keeper of this humble shanty, for the good of knowledge and all that." The man is roughly four feet tall, though probably human. He's covered in a white and blue robe, and he seems to have adorned himself in various splotches of black and red inks. His most peculiar trait, however, is the thick tome hanging on a necklace around him.

[sblock=Haros]You immediately recognize this man's regalia and markings as that of a believer in Antonidas. Antonidas is the old god of knowledge and magic, and while not actively despised by the Virtues, he's not generally an accepted influence. Antonidas worshippers run the range from mechanically logical and humourless to completely insane and laughing constantly. 

Your immediate inclination is that you should take anything this man says with a grain of salt. His size and stature are unthreatening, and you can be fairly confident you could take him down if necessary without much effort. That is, unless he's a favored soul. If that's the case, he might be more dangerous than he looks.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2007)

"I'm sorry," Shard says contritely, then does one of her disconcerting shifts...lifting her chin a bit and narrowing her eyes.

"Your message didn't leave us much to go on, and the price of trust is high...higher now than before." Another slip, the icy hauteur turning to thoughtful introspective murmuring...

"It was justifiable to come at the time you might be at a disadvantage...for at the moment, you seem to know us far better than we know you. Yes...justifiable."

Then she extends a hand and chirps girlishly, "I'm Shard. I used to be with some desert people, but now I'm with Haros."


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2007)

"I am Haros, servant of the virtues. We had only intended to learn the nature of you and your invitation before attending. Of course once we saw _this place_, one must understand how one might be curious. I merely assumed you would be absent until the stated time. If we are interrupting, we could come back..." says Haros, as he straightens up, as if ready to depart.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2007)

"Yes, trust, commodity, exchange. I get it. My name is Harlan Skarrald."

He fidgets a bit.

"Ah, there it goes. Sorry you had to witness that. Anyway..." He starts looking around the room left and right, slowly turning his head and scanning the ceiling. "Alright so let's see... oh right... you're the strangers from abroad."

He pulls a small crude looking dagger from somewhere within in robe and points it at Shard. "Anton says we had aught make considerations to protect our precious assets so that the frog-man doesn't get his hands on it. I'm sure you can respect why such a transaction must occur. The frog-man's voice has been quite loud of yet."

He fidgets again, a slight shake of his whole body.

"And THAT IS WHY... we need to get IT out of here."

"Sullivan Davis, at your services... so what can I do for you two?"

Confused at the knife in his hands pointed at the stranger, "Now how did that get there?" He puts the knife back where it came from. "Let's get on with this. Anton says that this city is being watched by the sins. Not just that, but the wraiths are already sneaking into this territory. There's also one worshipper of the frog-hemoth coming for me. Apparently once the sins break the walls, everyone else gets greedy to steal some of the treasure burried within. We have, at most, a day before the first attack. I've heard rumors the gnomes might be involved. Either way, it won't be fun."

He pauses and stares intently at Haros, "So, will you do it? I can offer some slight compensation."

He begins to draw a scroll-case from somewhere in his robe.


----------



## Psion (Dec 29, 2007)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Yes, trust, commodity, exchange. I get it. My name is Harlan Skarrald."
> 
> He fidgets a bit.
> 
> ...




Haros looks askance at this whole exchange, and casts Shard a curious look.



> Confused at the knife in his hands pointed at the stranger, "Now how did that get there?" He puts the knife back where it came from. "Let's get on with this. Anton says that this city is being watched by the sins. Not just that, but the wraiths are already sneaking into this territory. There's also one worshipper of the frog-hemoth coming for me. Apparently once the sins break the walls, everyone else gets greedy to steal some of the treasure burried within. We have, at most, a day before the first attack. I've heard rumors the gnomes might be involved. Either way, it won't be fun."
> 
> He pauses and stares intently at Haros, "So, will you do it? I can offer some slight compensation."
> 
> He begins to draw a scroll-case from somewhere in his robe.




Haros considers the speech momentarily and then offers "I am a bit confused by the nature of your speech. But a moment ago, you offered yourself by a different name."

"You are saying there are more attacks to come here in the city? Or here in your extra-dimensional abode? Having grappled with what someone else has called a wraith before, I can see why it would be in our interest. What have you to offer? And what more information can you give us?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2007)

"If they're going to attack...shouldn't we help?" Shard asks plaintively.

"I mean...we can get you, all of you, to safety, then come back and help can't we?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2007)

"All of who? Well, I expect you'll want to get involved in the cities affairs, but I'm leaving. I can pack up my tent and be out of here by nightfall. I just want some assistance with the frog man. The locals don't know about me, when I leave here I go by a different name and different appearance. If they knew who I was, I'd be kicked outside sooner or later. Probably by the merchants association."

He turns his head so that it's sideways and looks towards the entrance.

"So here's the deal. I give you some payment, and you bait the frog man for me. There's no way I could fight something like that, but I bet you can. He'll be drawn to the scent of knowledge, and supposing I give you this book, he'll definitely aim for you first. I'll pay you with this scroll. It's quite valuable. It's said that it was enchanted with a wish intended to be granted by Anton."

He cocks his head back to it's normal position...

"So that's the deal. I'm entrusting you with a book, to be reclaimed at a later date. In exchange, I give you a powerful scroll. That's all. In most of the perceived instances of the future detectable by the greater arcane network, this will lead to you being attacked by one of the frog-man's assassins. I'm essentially paying you in the hopes that drawing this attack will result in his death."

"As far as the information goes, I have quite a bit. It's just not particularly useful yet. Undine surely can see all the eyes watching her. That's why I hear she woke up. She doesn't know when it's coming, nor do I, but at some point one of those monsters is going to attack, and as soon as that happens the rest of them will jump in like pirahnas. If the gnomes come first, the walls will fall. If the sins come first, Undine will die. If the wraiths come first... well that won't be to bad I think. I can't figure out why the scythe-guy is still looking at this city. I thought he didn't care. Either way, they're close. Maybe a day or two will pass, but sooner or later someone will get nervous, and as soon as that happens we'll be watching a fight. And as soon as one person picks one, the frog man cometh."

He fidgets again, then stretches out his arms on both sides.

"The book is dated from a thousand years ago. It's difficult to read, even if you know the language. It's a code or something. However, the great frogs REALLY don't like old Harland having access to them. So they want to kill me and destroy the book. What do you think? Can you do me that favor?"

He then begins to stretch his legs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2007)

(My appologies if this guy is a bit on the hard-to-understand side. I find writing "crazy" fun, but somewhat difficult.)


----------



## Psion (Dec 31, 2007)

"Sounds like a reasonable exchange," Haros says, looking to Shard for affirmation. "What more can you tell me about this 'frog man'? Where is he? Is it just a single being, or does he act through servants?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2007)

"I'm not really sure on that. I think if I knew, I'd be dead already. How does it go? Six frogs, seven heavens, eight dogs, nine hells? Is that the order? I had a vision, and in it there was just one toad man, about twice my height, with big pointy teeth. I've heard stories that a long time ago, Anton had a lot more followers, and there were a lot more monsters out to get them. I don't know though, so-far I've managed to stay out of trouble."

He hands over the scroll-case and goes to a ladder along one of the bookshelves. He climbs up to the top of it, and procures a small rod with a crooked end and reaches back into the bookshelf. He pulls, quickly, and a huge green-leather-bound tome comes tumbling down. It crashes onto the floor, openning in the middle. The visible pages are blank.

"That's the book. That's the one the frogs after."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2007)

Shard just nods, indicating her acquiescence. She gathers up the book when it falls and asks, "Why do they want it so much? They just don't want you to have it?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2007)

"I think they want to eat it. It tastes good or something. I hear they have a habit of doing that."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

Assuming you take the scroll and examine it, it is indeed exactly as he said. It's a _Wish_ spell, with the minor alteration that it is to be granted by a divine being named Antonidas.

The book is blank, every page. If asked, Sullivan replies, "Well, last I looked it had the stellar coordinates of something called 'The Egg.' Yeah, even I have no idea what's going on with it. When I acquired it, it was blank too. The more time you spend with it, the more text seems to get added."

All of that said, the balls in your court. I'm curious if you have developed any interests of your own yet, or if you want to head anywhere particular. Once that's decided I'll move on to incorporating the rest of the group.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2008)

Shard looks at the strange man thoughtfully, then at the book.

"Do you know what The Egg is?" she asks. "Does it have any significance or importance to you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

"Well, that's about the time I started to have nightmares about the frog men. The longer I had the book, the more it revealed to me. The more it revealed to me, the worse my nightmares were. The Egg was a 'Quell'. A 'Quell' is an inherently magical device of some kind. It could be a piece of wood, a stone, a glass of water, a bit of flame. Wood, stone, sound, fire, water, and beast. The egg though, it wasn't like that. It was the quell to end all quells. It eats the energy of the other quells. At least as far as I read."

"The first chapter is all about quells. You'll probably see that much soon. The book says a wood or stone knife could cut better than an iron knife. The problem is, I'm pretty sure this isn't the case, but the book takes it seriously. I'm not exactly sure, as I only made it to the third chapter before the nightmares became serious."

"Don't forget, it comes in code. It'll take time to decipher it even after the text is revealed. I'd recommend against wasting your time with it. Knowledge is power, but fiction is fiction."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2008)

"The frog man doesn't want you dead because of fiction" Shard says confidently.

"But yes. I want to help. Haros."

She whirls to look at him. "How are we going to help him?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

"Do you eat books? I don't. Maybe bad fiction tastes great."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2008)

Shard shrugs at that.

"How do we find you once the attack is over?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'd rather you didn't. You should be the easier one for me to find. If you REALLY need me, I'll most likely be in one of the other cities of the virtues, supposing I can sneak in again. I havn't decided yet which. Probably the one farthest from here."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

"As _walkers_ I wish you the best of luck. You seem like very nice people. Let's hope that our exchange works out in our mutual favor."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

(Meep...hope Psion's okay...)

Shard nods. "Thanks. Be careful out there."

If Haros has nothing more to add, she's ready to depart.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 6, 2008)

(BTW, I want to move on, but I'm ill-prepared to do that today. Hopefully tomorrow.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2008)

(no worries)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2008)

Upon exiting the strange man's tent, you find yourself looking upon a rather empty market given the hour. There seems to be some uneasiness among the people that are still here. They seem unusually quiet and reserved. One woman bites her lip, or rather sucks her entire lower lip up into her jaw while staring at her child who seems somewhat oblivious to the disturbance.

Suddenly you find yourself made aware of what has disturbed these people. A huge bellowing cry, the sound of a sand worm or dragon making its great battlecry echoes over the market. Did this happen before? Maybe the sound was muffled while you were within the extradimensional tent.

While distant, the sound is powerful and booming. Images of colossal abominations of the desert cross your minds. This is clearly not everyday business. 

[sblock=Shard]The sound is something you've heard before, but it seems like it was a long time ago. A very long time ago.[/sblock]

[sblock=Haros]The notion of a creature of the deserts attacking a city is certainly not unfamiliar. Many great beasts of the desert have assaulted the homesteads of the virtues before. However, you remember something of a story that comes to mind.

You've heard rumors that Drevin, one of the most evil god-kings, has a penchant for taming the untamable. The story goes that Kareel (the virtue) has had to put down a number of creatures created or controlled by his brother Drevin. Kareel became known as the Dragoon or Dragonslayer for such acts, and so it has become one of his titles.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Jan 8, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Upon exiting the strange man's tent, you find yourself looking upon a rather empty market given the hour. There seems to be some uneasiness among the people that are still here. They seem unusually quiet and reserved. One woman bites her lip, or rather sucks her entire lower lip up into her jaw while staring at her child who seems somewhat oblivious to the disturbance.
> 
> Suddenly you find yourself made aware of what has disturbed these people. A huge bellowing cry, the sound of a sand worm or dragon making its great battlecry echoes over the market. Did this happen before? Maybe the sound was muffled while you were within the extradimensional tent.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]To quip Shayuri, "meep?"[/sblock]

Concerned about the nature of what may come, Haros casts some spells and makes ready to move towards the source of the disturbance.

[sblock=OOC, spellcasting]Haros casts _True Seeing_ and _Shield of Faith_[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2008)

As you cross the plaza heading north, you see that one of the towers near the outer wall has collapsed. A fire seems to have started in the aftermath, and may spread to some of the nearby buildings.

Out in the distance, for only a brief second, you see something in the sky.







It seems to be circling a few thousand feet away, up near the citadel at the center of the city.

Some of the citizens are hard at work trying to contain the nearby flames, but they don't seem to be managing too well. It looks like most of the towns guards are somewhere else.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2008)

"That looks mean," Shard mentions, a bit worriedly as she absently reaches over to grab a hand onto Haros' robe. "Really, really mean. Are we going to fight it?"


----------



## Psion (Jan 10, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It seems to be circling a few thousand feet away, up near the citadel at the center of the city.
> 
> Some of the citizens are hard at work trying to contain the nearby flames, but they don't seem to be managing too well. It looks like most of the towns guards are somewhere else.



[sblock=OOC]_True seeing_ reveal anything? Does knowledge(arcane) reveal the dragon type. Is it really a Hellfire wyrm.   [/sblock]







			
				Shard said:
			
		

> "That looks mean," Shard mentions, a bit worriedly as she absently reaches over to grab a hand onto Haros' robe. "Really, really mean. Are we going to fight it?"




"You are the master sorceress. Do you think you are up for the task?" Haros smiles gently. "We can wind walk pursuing it and see where it goes, at least. _Fighting_ it was not at the top of my mind."

"Failing that, is there anything we can do about these blazes?"

Haros casts a spell.[sblock=Spellcasting]Cast _Omen of Peril_ to determine what level of danger would be involved in confronting the dragon.[/sblock][sblock=DM]Is there a creature known to me whose form I could enter with Metamorphic Transfer that could extinguish or control the blazes?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2008)

Psion said:
			
		

> _True seeing_ reveal anything? Does knowledge (arcane) reveal the dragon type. Is it really a Hellfire wyrm?




I think it's far too distant for true seeing. Your knowledge arcana check also seems to have failed you this time.



> Cast _Omen of Peril_ to determine what level of danger would be involved in confronting the dragon.




The vision you are imparted is that of a female angel holding shattered greatsword, a symbol of Peril.



> Is there a creature known to me whose form I could enter with Metamorphic Transfer that could extinguish or control the blazes?




Did you have anything in mind OOC, because off the top of my head I'm not sure what knowledge check might be applicable (because, besides a water elemental, I'm not too sure on what's good for dousing fires).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll hasten things a bit. The two of you work diligently, stopping the blazes cold.  After ten minutes, you manage to put out all of the flames, and protect much of the property here. It is difficult and dangerous work, but you're able to handle it shortly (I assume each of you can come up with some appropriate method).

(You each recieve 1,200 xp for your efforts to put out the flames.)

The dragon remains unseen. It last disappeared behind the great castle at the center of the city. After Haros casts Wind Walk, you can persue the creatures path. Once you wrap around to the other side of the keep, you see a massive hole has been clawed open in the side of the great throne-room. Some signs of charing hint that the dragon may have incinerated part of this wall to get inside, but something removed the fires.

Inside the citadel, two figures stand prominently in the center of a massive throne-room. One is an ornately armored man gripping a bastard sword that seems to absorb the light around it. While young in appearance and somewhat handsome, his very presence seems unnerving. His armor is more ornate than Undine's by a wide margin, serving mostly as a decorative armament. His blade seems to be forged from magical darkness, bathed in black fire, not having anything of a metal edge.

[sblock=visual]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

Opposite him, standing just beside the gem-encrusted silver throne three sizes too large for her, is the other prominent figure. It is Undine, dressed in her battle plate as before, with two of her four greatswords drawn into her hands. She seems stoic, stalwart, and unwavering in the face of the mysterious visitor. Her gaze seems to cut right through him, despite the fog of debris and smoke sullying the room.

The throne room is five hundred feet in diameter, walls rising 50 feet from the floor, then another 50 feet to an onion bloomed dome. The decore is that of a desert sultan or indian king, with incredible decorations of gold, silver, and ivory white marble making up most of the motif. Surrounding the room are various advisors, nobles, servants, soldiers, and priests of all walks of life. Dian and Iantia from earlier stand to the left and right of the great throne that Undine rested upon only moments ago. The guard captain is unconcious, his weapons at his side, at the wall opposite the destroyed battlements. He appears to have been knocked away, possibly by the intruder.

It quickly becomes apparent that some kind of discussion is going on. The man speaks now, his voice resonating with incredible charisma and strength. Your entrance catches his words mid sentence.

"... asking only one paltry question. My humble and simple self bows before your incredible, magnificent, and glorious kingdom - and it's noble people. I beg only one tiny scrap of information, one simple fact which I must know. Undine, whom I once traveled alongside, would you not grant an old friend and traveling companion such a mundane favor? Would you not grant your brother-by-marriage one little thing?"

[sblock=OOC]---Also note, this is where I'll start the other two party members once they can jump into the thread. Supposing they do, I'll share with them what just happened only a moment ago.[/sblock]

[sblock=Haros]With True Seeing active, you see that neither Undine nor the strange visitor are in their true form. The man is the same as the Wyrm you witnessed only a moment ago, and undine is a four armed snake-woman of equal size. Undine's true form is something akin to an angelic four-armed marilith. Both are rather alien to what their current guises are shaped like.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

(doh! I'm sorry I've been so slow lately...my energy level's been horrible due to a flu that's been dogging me for close to a week. It's finally letting up, but...gah. Anyway!)

With the use of her robe's magic, Shard is able to create elementals of water that surge as she bids, putting out fires as they go. She runs after them, stomping in the puddles and generally exulting in the small victories of the moment. 

This doesn't last though.

Upon reaching the broken walls of the palace and witnessing the confrontation within, she becomes quite still and quiet...yet it's not as simple as mere fear. There's a sense of reverence to her as well, and an odd undertone of craftyness. Imagine a child sneaking past her parents as they argue...at once worried from the fight, and yet rather smug about having gotten away with something. Though the reality is, of course, stranger still and far more complex.

Regardless, she remains silent and still at the confrontation, though Haros gets the feeling that if hostilities erupted, Shard might foolishly throw herself into the fray.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

> "... asking only one paltry question. My humble and simple self bows before your incredible, magnificent, and glorious kingdom - and it's noble people. I beg only one tiny scrap of information, one simple fact which I must know. Undine, whom I once traveled alongside, would you not grant an old friend and traveling companion such a mundane favor? Would you not grant your brother-by-marriage one little thing?"




Undine responds to the man, "The traitor is no-longer my sister in any meaning of the word. You have betrayed our pact. You are responsible for more deaths than any other. Your actions are those of a tyrant, Drevin."

The crowd seems to gasp in collective horror. The name is one that has long-been feared and despised in this land. Despite his having almost won-over the crowd with his charismatic and humble words, speaking his name has turned their willing disbelief into a suspended terror.

"You call me a traitor for attempting to stave off annihilation? I'm afraid that my sense of justice prevents me from waiting out the last of my days in idolace. My path is the one of righteousness, to the core. I want to make things right, and my actions have been out of necessity, not treachery. Undine, you are beautiful both in body and spirit. Your efforts to make these people's lives comfortable are just another testament to how your strength is greater than my own. That said, I cannot stop the mechanations that are in motion without your help. I must know one simple thing..."

As he says this, he makes an elequent and noble bow towards Undine. He pauses for the better part of 10 seconds before finishing. His inflection changes from that of a noble leader into that of man filled with purified and purposeful *rage.

"Where is my brother?"

[sblock=*]*I'm thinking "This is Sparta!" from 300.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Caladan*

Suited in his full battle gear, Caladan stands within the crowd surrounding the two champions intently watching them both. He knows that if these two were to come to blows that the best he would be able to do, would to get as many of the innocent bystanders out of main hall as quickly as possible. However, for now he simply waits patiently for a peaceful resolution.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Suited in his full battle gear, Caladan stands within the crowd surrounding the two champions intently watching them both. He knows that if these two were to come to blows that the best he would be able to do, would to get as many of the innocent bystanders out of main hall as quickly as possible. However, for now he simply waits patiently for a peaceful resolution.




[sblock=Caladan]To recap what happened only a few minutes ago...

_An alert went out that the city was under attack, for the second time in as many weeks. Various consuls and other figures began to gather in the Urn of the Waters, the throne-room. Reports had come out of fires along the cities outer districts, of a monster strafing over the populace and unleashing its horrible breath weapon on the people below. Word was being passed down on how to initiate the counter attack, where to unleash the cities garrisons, and to be prepared for a follow up assault.

Undine stood from her throne, having just sent a courier of lantern archons below. The lady drew her swords, of the four on her back she drew the two upper-most blades. She jumped down from her oversized throne and moved towards the center of the room. She yelled at Captain Zahirdahl, the massive warrior, "Get back! Away from the north wall!" Her warning landed a bit late, and the captain was knocked prone by the sudden dragonfire that burst into the room. He drew his weapon and tried to counter-attack the beast, but was batted away easily by the creature's massive claws.

The wyrm rescinded from its openning, and then a man appeared. He climbed up the openning and into the room. The stranger walked towards the center of the room, confronting the lady Undine. He began, "I come here..."_

(continuing into post 177)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

"Your _brother_? Have you not heard my words? You are no-longer kin to Kareel no more than I am to Priscilla. Your actions have earned you more than that much contempt."

Undine tilts her head slightly to the side as she speaks her next words, to imply a slight tinge of disrespect towards Drevin.

"As for your request, Karael is in the desert, of course. Where else could he be?"

Drevin holds his blade up a bit higher and steps forwards three times. With his left hand he brushes his cloak back a bit to reveal a green glass-like dagger holstered onto his belt. He does not draw the weapon, but simply allows it to be seen. 

"I have found the Illvithar, Undine. Don't toy with me. I can kill you with this. A clean kill. Not like the others."

"Another threat? Is that all you have now?"

"I know your path, my dearest friend, the sister of my bride. You survive to protect these people and to continue living peacefully. I offer you the chance to continue that path. The offer is simple. In exchange for sharing with me the definitive location of my brother, I will stop the coming war. I will stop Priscilla. I will stop Conundrum. I will stop Huserl. I will stop Senikisu. I will even go so far as to find that heretic Seto and kill him and his lover. All of this, I will do for you, in exchange for nothing more than information."

He turns around looking at the crowd. He takes in the full breath of the  room, looking at each of the witnesses in turn. While he does this he continues...

"How can you deny me this? These poor and loathsome wretches depend on you for guidance and protection. How can you deny them such an opportunity? You are faced with a gambit. You must fail here, Undine. If you do not tell me the truth about Karael, they will all die hopelessly. If you tell me, you will no-longer be exhalted... but you will be _alive_! You are sentencing your own tribe to *DEATH* because you refuse to bend just this once!"

His eyes seem to glow a bloodshot gold, his rage is visible in every word, and he seems to be the very epitome of madness. Despite this, every word seems to be absolutely and undeniably honest.

Undine seems to suddenly relax, a sigh coming down from her lips. She looks directly into the eyes of the dragon, as it were, and whispers a few soft words across the room.

"Drevin, you know that I cannot do what you ask. If it were so simple, I would have traded my petty principles for the safety of others a long time ago. My path is set. My fate is stayed. If these survivors feel poorly of me for refusing your offer, then that is a burden that I take upon myself. Karael is working towards a better tomorrow, and I cannot allow you to interfere with that."

Drevin draws his blade even higher, and takes two more steps towards Undine. He tries to take a third step, but his feet stifle on the ground. He stops himself suddenly, no more than 10 feet from the woman. He also exhales, tilting his head forward and briefly closing his eyes. He speaks softly now, though the words are clearly audible to all in the room.

"So it goes then... I should not have even bothered. My path is set, the same as yours. I am sorry, dearest friend, that things have come to this. When we next meet... no... I dare not say it. Your sister, she still loves you, even if you have denied her. She misses all of you. She still cries over killing our friends. Her sadness is heavy, as is my own. It is a horrible fate that this is how it must be..."

He lowers his weapon towards the ground, and begins to walk towards the make-shift entrance to the room. Once he reaches it, he leaps out, clearing nearly 30 feet before his body transforms. As he exits, he is in the shape of the wyrm that first attacked the city.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2008)

Shard starts to move forward towards Undine, the expression on her face one of concern and pity...but she only gets two or three steps out before she stops...perhaps the absurdity of "comforting" a living goddess actually penetrated her skull, or maybe something shiny distracted her...who can say?

"He didn't want the glove...he wanted...her brother?" she says a little breathlessly, as if asking someone standing beside her. The problem, of course, being that there was no one there.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

General recaps just to be helpful here...

[sblock=Recap]Haros can share the following insights...

Undine, Claire, Galatea, Teresa, and Priscilla are sisters.
The sisters, at one time, reveared the old god known as the Valkyrie.
Drevin and Karael are brothers.
Drevin and Priscilla are lovers. The are also members of Purgatory, which opposes the virtues.
The remaining sisters + Karael make up the current virtues.



Further more loose notes...

Undine I'm sure is familiar at this point.
Iantia and Dian are significant priests of Undine.
Haros was taken in by Claire after the events of his past.
Drevin was apparently "that guy" you just encountered. Transformed into a dragon.
Seto is creepy, nobody likes him, and he may want something you have.
Seto is served by a group of his "knights" that are otherwise known as wraiths.
The Old Gods Antonidas and Slaadi have been mentioned at least once each.
Something about frog-men, eggs, and magical 'quells'.
Undine said a while back that Karael was somewhere far away fighting against some ancient horror.
She also mentioned the Monolith of Water.

Throw on Shard's and Haros backgrounds, sprinkle some magical green demon gauntlet, add a crazy midget loremaster, and I think that's where we stand.

[/sblock]

It may be relevant enough to warrant having something in the RG that describes some of the player-knowledge of all of these names.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Caladan*

Caladan continues to mill about the chamber as fellow on lookers begin filter into nearby halls. His attention is fixed on Undine her reaction to this event.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

Undine's first reaction is to heal the few injurred, primarily the captain. Once that task is finished, she returns to her thrown, throwing her arms up onto the seat above and pulling herself into the chair. She gives a few more orders, removing many of the ansulary assistants for the time being.

"That was exactly who you think it was. If you despise me for refusing his offer, then know that I beg forgiveness. I could not make any other choice."

Dian seems rather fanatic to respond, "You are not at fault-our loyalty is absolute. We will serve you nomatter what." Some of the other patrons seem to groan though, either because of Dian's fawning attitude or because they disagree with her statement. Either way, the majority seem to agree at least enough to remain silent.

"He has given us fair warning. We will undoubtedly be attacked soon. Based on his words, I expect his own armies to come first. We should ready ourselves as best we can. Those of you that feel any tinge of desire to leave are free to do so. I would not let my own path cost you your lives. I am afraid, however, for the people in the city below. If they flee, they will die in the desert. If they stay, they may face worse."

She seems to ask the open question to everyone around, "Does anyone have any ideas for how to protect the people, or how we might better fight off the aggressors?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2008)

A handful of ideas and plans are presented on the floor. The circumstances seem rather strange for this open court to discuss politics, especially with the vast number of unfamiliars in attendance. In her absense, Undine's court had grown more governmental and less L'aisez Faire with respect to it's discussions. Upon her return, she instituted a more open system that she finds more comfortable.

Eventually most of the lower ranking officials are given responsibilities, which they take to heart to complete. It seems that this nation is not one that readies for war in the usual way, much more focus is given to sheltering the helpless than to destroying the enemy.

Eventually the guard captain makes a general call to those that remain. "Walkers and other strangers from beyond the gates, make yourself known. I have been ordered to speak with anyone who might offer aid in the coming night."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Shard pops forward, looking startled.

"I...I have an idea maybe," she says. "And also I offer aid, but I have an idea too."

"We could move the people who aren't going to fight through a door...or a tent...or something...that leads somewhere else. Then we'd only have to defend one thing really really a lot."

Looking around at the reactions, she deflates a bit.

"And I also offer aid."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2008)

While most of the crowd does react to Shard's query with some degree of disdain, Undine seems a bit less skeptical. "Shard, I knew there was something about you that I liked. You remind me of someone else... I can't put my finger on it... but it seems like I should remember something."

She walks over to Shard and Haros, essentially at the center of the room. "We can move the willing to the serpent's way. We'll migrate as many people to Liberalitas as we can. That way we only have to worry about one front, and can focus on the battle. It's so simple, but at the same time not at-all obvious. We will need to dedicate a number of volunteers to both the defense of the gate and to act as an escort."

Undine sends Iantia and Dian down below. "Shard, that will work excellently. I thank you for your suggestion. Now another question comes to mind... what do you plan to do? If you wish, we can evacuate you through the gates as well. You are free here, to do as you choose. You could aid the travelers, or you could stay here."

**Serpents Gate refers to a two-way road that leads under the desert. It occupies its own dimension, and makes trips significantly shorter than they otherwise would be. It is essentially a path through the plane of shadows, so any travel implies a great deal of danger.

[sblock=OOC-All]I'm trying to get an idea of where the group wants to take the story, so please give me some inclination if you can. I've obviously introduced a rather whelming amount of plot and potential exploration, but I've tried to let you make the choices, which may be potentially the big slow-down in this game.

So, here's the ideas running through my head:

1) Stay and fight. Epic battles against multiple factions await!
2) Escort the civilians to safety in the city of Liberalitas. Epic battles on the plane of shadows!
3) Head into the desert after either the Monolith of Water or in search of Karael (I doubt this one, but it has been mentioned). Somewhat subverted since the other party went on this quest.
4) Something else I hadn't thought of...

Give me a choice, and I'll try to get us into action![/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Caladan*

“I too will offer my blade and my services to the defense of the city.” Says Caladan as he steps through the crowd towards Undine and Shard. Dressed for battle he approaches Undine and offers her a polite bow. Perhaps the two most noticeable characteristics about him is that large portions of his hands and face are covered in numerous exotic dark tattoos and that he is not carrying a blade of any kind.

[sblock=OOC]Either one of those options works for me. Since I am the new kid on the block, whatever the veterans decides to do works for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

(My working assumption is whichever option gets taken, everyone gets involved.)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Shard stands with her mouth hanging open a little at Undine's praise...then somehow manages to blush deeply and brighten, quite literally. The crystal in her forehead starts shining with white light as she breaks into a grateful, puppyish grin.

"Really?! I helped?! Thank you so much! _Your compassion is the true refuge in these dark times._ I'll help defend the..."

She pauses, looking over the people, the words of danger on the path penetrating her glee.

"I mean, I'd be happy to escort..."

Shard stops again, catching view of the city, with its magnificent spires and minnarets. In her mind's eye, she sees it burning away, and shiver.

_"Not again. Not if I can stop it."_

"I want to help escort the people," she says slowly, feeling her own mind out. "But I think I should stay and defend the city. If it falls, this will just keep happening...and in the end they won't have anywhere to go to."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Caladan*

Caladan nods his head and says, "Then I shall make my stand with you."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

On that note, we'll end here temporarily. I'll have a note up in the OOC thread in a moment.


----------

